# BAROT CHAPTER 57 SPOILERS Ada vs JJ Madara



## JayK (Apr 18, 2021)

Location: Fused's desk on which he pumps crack
Restrictions: None
SoM: IC
Knowledge: Rep

Can Chadara flex out of this one or is he getting squashed between poorly drawn thighs?

Reactions: Funny 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 18, 2021)

Madara and Fused get turned into simp slaves

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sufex (Apr 18, 2021)

Chadara negs.

Limbo 1 shots

IT 1 shots

Chakra flex 1 shots

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sufex (Apr 18, 2021)

JayK said:


> Location: Fused's desk on which he pumps crack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## t0xeus (Apr 18, 2021)

Limbo: Hengoku!

Clean win by Madara.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lyren (Apr 18, 2021)

Can anyone give me the chapter link?


----------



## Impulse (Apr 18, 2021)

Lyren said:


> Can anyone give me the chapter link?


Not out till the 20th so rip

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sufex (Apr 18, 2021)

t0xeus said:


> Limbo: Hengoku!
> 
> Clean win by Madara.


Based and madspilled

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Enlightened Almighty (Apr 18, 2021)

Ada stomps


----------



## Monarch (Apr 18, 2021)

Juudara fires a genin sized Katon , and Ada desintegrates .

And I don't even like Madara

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 18, 2021)

No matter how many times you fodders band together, you shall all be solo'd by those who embrace the truth.







Embrace the truth, you shall all be solo'd by the truth.

Madara oneshots this cyborg thot.

Reactions: Kage 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## JayK (Apr 18, 2021)

Lyren said:


> Can anyone give me the chapter link?


spoilers are on Discord

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animegoin (Apr 18, 2021)

JayK said:


> spoilers are on Discord


Are they going to post them on this site or nah?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 18, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Are they going to post them on this site or nah?


There's a spoiler thread in New Leaf, my man.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Animegoin (Apr 18, 2021)

Platypus said:


> There's a spoiler thread in New Leaf, my man.


Thanks, mate


----------



## Animegoin (Apr 18, 2021)

And Madara negs as usual


----------



## ShinboiDood (Apr 18, 2021)

All we have is statements, cant rly decide a winner as of rn :/, given it will probs be retconned

also is it just me or is the design for the supposedly So6P lvl cyborgs a bit underwhelming? They don't rly give me as a reader any fear or thought the MC would loose :/

oh wait jk I want Boruto to die :/


kill Boruto 2021 
(u can do it kishi)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 18, 2021)

Ada neg diffs with her thighs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 18, 2021)

M


Artistwannabe said:


> Ada neg diffs with her thighs


Man of culture and:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 18, 2021)

Aida > Jigen > Madara

Reactions: Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Apr 18, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Aida > Jigen > EMS Madara


fixed it.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mawt (Apr 18, 2021)

JayK said:


> Can Chadara flex out of this one or is he getting squashed between poorly drawn thighs?


Jaru  

I will not let you insult my queen like that.

OT: She neg diffs Madara and the Fatebros all at once and turns them into her slaves.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 18, 2021)

Mawt said:


> Jaru
> 
> I will not let you insult my queen like that.
> 
> OT: She neg diffs Madara and the Fatebros all at once and turns them into her slaves.


Madara at the end of this battle:

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Mawt (Apr 18, 2021)

Fused said:


> Madara at the end of this battle:


And then she proceeds to fondle him with her thighs and turn him into her slave.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Architect (Apr 18, 2021)

Jojodara wrecks as always. Borutard villains are no god tier.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Fused (Apr 18, 2021)

Mawt said:


> And then she proceeds to fondle him with her thighs and turn him into her slave.


Who is this Ada fodder and what feats does she have that place her at or near the level of Uchiha Madara himself?


----------



## Mawt (Apr 18, 2021)

Fused said:


> Who is this Ada fodder and what feats does she have that place her at or near the level of Uchiha Madara himself?


She is a Jigen+ level cyborg according to Amado. Has no feats yet but apparently her Dojutsu is haxed af. So haxed that it turns any man who stares at her into a simp.


----------



## Fused (Apr 18, 2021)

Mawt said:


> She is a Jigen+ level cyborg according to Amado. Has no feats yet but apparently her Dojutsu is haxed af. So haxed that it turns any man who stares at her into a simp.


Jigen is also fodder so...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Sufex (Apr 18, 2021)

Artistwannabe said:


> Ada neg diffs with her thighs


Simping already ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sufex (Apr 18, 2021)

Mawt said:


> She is a Jigen+ level cyborg according to Amado. Has no feats yet but apparently her Dojutsu is haxed af. So haxed that it turns any man who stares at her into a simp.


Watch salad neg it with 3t

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 18, 2021)

Sufex said:


> Simping already ?


Always


----------



## xingi (Apr 18, 2021)

Mawt said:


> Has no feats yet but apparently her Dojutsu is haxed af. So haxed that it turns any man who stares at her into a simp.


That's not her dojutsu its just another ability she has it works on men and women

So far we know  her dojutsu allows her to see everything that's happening in real time even across dimensions. She is also able to see into the past up until she was born

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blk (Apr 18, 2021)

By hype Ada curbfodderstomps.

She could almost be considered a tier above JJ Madara (taking hype at face value).


----------



## Animegoin (Apr 18, 2021)

xingi said:


> That's not her dojutsu its just another ability she has it works on men and women
> 
> So far we know  her dojutsu allows her to see everything that's happening in real time even across dimensions. She is also able to see into the past up until she was born


Damn so she can see herself getting negged from all angles?

Reactions: Funny 7 | Lewd 3


----------



## Fused (Apr 18, 2021)

xingi said:


> That's not her dojutsu its just another ability she has it works on men and women
> 
> So far we know  her dojutsu allows her to see everything that's happening in real time even across dimensions. She is also able to see into the past up until she was born


That's good honestly, she can see that the entire verse was fodderized by Madara Uchiha, that should give her solace once it's her turn to get destroyed.


----------



## Mawt (Apr 18, 2021)

Sufex said:


> Watch salad neg it with 3t


Fuck Salad. Ada can crush me with her thighs any day. 

As far as I'm concerned, she's the strongest character in the verse.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 18, 2021)

so...her ability is Turning Men and Woman into simps for her?





seeing beyond dimensions could be just hyperbole, but sounds interesting those.


----------



## Bob74h (Apr 18, 2021)

madara stomps but you already knew that would of been my answer


----------



## Bob74h (Apr 18, 2021)

Mawt said:


> Fuck Salad. Ada can crush me with her thighs any day.




Anko and kurenai were better in terms of design until boruto made them look ugly that is


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 18, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Damn so she can see herself getting negged from all angles?



People going to ignore Madara was already turning a whole planet into Simps with I.T

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bob74h (Apr 18, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> so...her ability is Turning Men and Woman into simps for her?


I think he's joking plus naruto had that power with sexy jutsu in part 1 anyway

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## xingi (Apr 18, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> seeing beyond dimensions could be just hyperbole, but sounds interesting those.


It's not a hyperbole, she says she saw the entire isshiki fight and isshiki's soul with code afterwards both of which happened in 2 different dimensions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 18, 2021)

Code with KI who is > Jigen got one panelled by it.


----------



## xingi (Apr 18, 2021)

JayK said:


> Code with KI who is > Jigen got one panelled by it.


Anyone who is not her blood relative or otsutsuki literally cannot touch her


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 18, 2021)

xingi said:


> It's not a hyperbole, she says she saw the entire isshiki fight and isshiki's soul with code afterwards both of which happened in 2 different dimensions



Okay, Do she possess chakra?


----------



## Sparks (Apr 18, 2021)

Ada low diffs as do any of the cyborgs that greatly surpassed Jigen even with the terrain advantage.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Karmyque (Apr 18, 2021)

Her ability working on transmigrants isn't confirmed yet.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Kage 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 19, 2021)

Sparks said:


> terrain advantage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 19, 2021)

Has this forum fallen so low that people are now acting like this fodder will oneshot Madara... by turning him into a simp? Madara the Anti-simp who is asexual and doesn't love anyone but blood and battle? Not even Reverse Harem Jutsu would have worked on Madara as he's not gay (though he ate Hashirama and put him inside himself, but he said no homo). What an utterly worthless ability.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## Sparks (Apr 19, 2021)

Karmyque said:


> Her ability working on transmigrants isn't confirmed yet.


It's dubious whether transmigrants would biologically qualify as Otsutsuki, especially since even though Naruto and Sasuke possess halves of Hagoromo's power in addition to their transmigrant status, neither were considered as potential sacrifices for the Juubi (only Jigen, Boruto, and Kawaki were).

But it could be their quantity/quality of Otsutsuki data is lower than even a weakened, imperfect vessel like Jigen, and thus would produce a less powerful fruit.


JayK said:


>


----------



## Sparks (Apr 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Has this forum fallen so low that people are now acting like this fodder will oneshot Madara... by turning him into a simp? Madara the Anti-simp who is asexual and doesn't love anyone but blood and battle? *Not even Reverse Harem Jutsu would have worked on Madara as he's not gay (though he ate Hashirama and put him inside himself, but he said no homo). *What an utterly worthless ability.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fused (Apr 19, 2021)

Sparks said:


>


I mean it's true  Madara never showed any interest in boys or girls, so he wouldn't get seduced or any BS like that.


----------



## Alita (Apr 19, 2021)

Best to wait for the chapter to come out but based on her hype/portrayal and the spoilers she will stomp.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 19, 2021)

Hoping she's not as lame as Code is at least.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 19, 2021)

Madara finds it disgusting to lust after a woman and to save himself from disgrace he commits suicide.


----------



## Fused (Apr 19, 2021)

Arles Celes said:


> Madara finds it disgusting to lust after a woman and to save himself from disgrace he commits suicide.


Implying that Sexy Jutsu would work on MADARA UCHIHA   

The absolute sad state the Naruto franchise has turned into...


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Implying that Sexy Jutsu would work on MADARA UCHIHA
> 
> The absolute sad state the Naruto franchise has turned into...


Madara is asexual?

Because the seduction power works on men and women so even if Madara is not into girls he would still be seduced.  

And the girl is real, its not a guy in henge drag lol.


----------



## Fused (Apr 19, 2021)

Arles Celes said:


> Madara is asexual?
> 
> Because the seduction power works on men and women so even if Madara is not into girls he would still be seduced.
> 
> And the girl is real, its not a guy in henge drag lol.


Buddy it's fucking Madara Uchiha, he isn't losing to Sexy Jutsu. That paltry trick might work on an idiot like Kaguya in a meme joke arc like the Kaguya Arc, but it's not going to work on Madara Uchiha.

Kishimoto literally said that Madara Uchiha HAS NO WEAKNESS, not even "sex thirst" caused by Sexy Jutsu is a weakness to him.


----------



## JayK (Apr 19, 2021)

for a character who has no weakness he surely died often though

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Fused (Apr 19, 2021)

JayK said:


> for a character who has no weakness he surely died often though


False, he cannot die, he is Death itself.



Madara is the Naruto version of Death/Grim Reaper, he defied Death thrice, he is a cheater of Death who could never be kept down permanently, proving that he has no weakness.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 19, 2021)

still died tho

and not only once even

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 19, 2021)

JayK said:


> still died tho
> 
> and not only once even


There is no conclusive evidence that he's dead. He might have activated Izanagi at the last moment before being turned into Kaguya.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 19, 2021)

You can recreate jigens and adas easily with machines. But one does not simply recreate Madara uchiha who merged with the god tree. 

Amado is not there yet.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 19, 2021)

but has Amado died

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 19, 2021)

JayK said:


> Location: Fused's desk on which he pumps crack





Second best location after Kakashi's skid row.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Fused (Apr 19, 2021)

JayK said:


> but has Amado died


No one would care if he died really.

Meanwhile Madara's death represents the point in time at which this franchise went from "Decent, but not DBZ level" to "Utter garbage".

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 19, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So apparently, she can use her ability which lets her look at any events passively while being occupied with other things. This seemingly even includes being asleep. It apparently also allows to see spirits and works beyond dimensional treshold, so with that + being able to see all events going on in the present Limbo neg is likely out of the equation now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 19, 2021)

JayK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently, she can use her ability which lets her look at any events passively while being occupied with other things. This seemingly even includes being asleep. It apparently also allows to see spirits and works beyond dimensional treshold, so with that + being able to see all events going on in the present Limbo neg is likely out of the equation now.


Ah Yes, of course she can do that. How convenient that she can magically see the spirit shadow realm. Remember when the requirement for seeing Limbo (Rinnegan ocular ability) was the Rinnegan itself? Well guess again, because apparently now everyone and their dog have cybernetic enhancements that let them see Limbo!

This franchise became garbage after Black Zetsu backstabbed Madara


----------



## JayK (Apr 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Ah Yes, of course she can do that. How convenient that she can magically see the spirit shadow realm. Remember when the requirement for seeing Limbo (Rinnegan ocular ability) was the Rinnegan itself? Well guess again, because apparently now everyone and their dog have cybernetic enhancements that let them see Limbo!
> 
> This franchise became garbage after Black Zetsu backstabbed Madara


You having a mental breakdown cause you are starting to come to the realisation Chadara gets suffocated between those?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Fused (Apr 19, 2021)

JayK said:


> You having a mental breakdown cause you are starting to come to the realisation Chadara gets suffocated between those?


You're so mistaken, I don't care if Madara isn't the strongest, He'll always be the best Naruto character in my heart.

Madara has personality, charm, cunning, motivations, ideology, philosophy, beauty. What does this cyborg have? Long legs, that's it. That's the kind of shallow villains Boruto has.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## Monarch (Apr 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Madara isn't the strongest

Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> You're so mistaken, I don't care if Madara isn't the strongest, He'll always be the best Naruto character in my heart.
> 
> Madara has personality, charm, cunning, motivations, ideology, philosophy, beauty. What does this cyborg have? Long legs, that's it. That's the kind of shallow villains Boruto has.


I agree, and I don’t even like Madara

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Fused (Apr 19, 2021)

So insufferable, Naruto isn't DBZ. Strength isn't everything. Mugen Tsukuyomi indeed oneshots your fave. It is said that no one can hide from its eternal light.


----------



## Monarch (Apr 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> So insufferable, Naruto isn't DBZ. Strength isn't everything.\





Fused said:


> Mugen Tsukuyomi indeed oneshots your fave. It is said that no one can hide from its eternal light.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 19, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 19, 2021)

JayK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently, she can use her ability which lets her look at any events passively while being occupied with other things. This seemingly even includes being asleep. It apparently also allows to see spirits and works beyond dimensional treshold, so with that + being able to see all events going on in the present Limbo neg is likely out of the equation now.


She lacks six paths chakra to do anything against limbo. She’ll passively observe limbo wreck her.

kaguya
Madara/rikudou
Everyone else.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> She lacks six paths chakra to do anything against limbo. She’ll passively observe limbo wreck her.
> 
> kaguya
> Madara/rikudou
> Everyone else.


Too bad Ada's slutty seduction powers are instant, so Madara would just try to do her bidding with her Limbo clones (Now called the simp army)


----------



## JayK (Apr 19, 2021)

Simpo clones are gonna reverse bang Madara.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Kage 2


----------



## blk (Apr 19, 2021)

So Ada can just look at characters and make them slaves or something? lol

Those new cyborgs are gonna rustle a lot of jimmies 


I guess Ada looks at JJ Mads and makes him her loyal slave simp, it's a neg diff (she literally comes out of the fight stronger than she began it)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 19, 2021)

Artistwannabe said:


> Too bad Ada's slutty seduction powers are instant, so Madara would just try to do her bidding with her Limbo clones (Now called the simp army)


In fact its so fast it happened faster than Code's weird belt blink shit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bob74h (Apr 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Has this forum fallen so low that people are now acting like this fodder will oneshot Madara... by turning him into a simp? Madara the Anti-simp who is asexual and doesn't love anyone but blood and battle? Not even Reverse Harem Jutsu would have worked on Madara as he's not gay (though he ate Hashirama and put him inside himself, but he said no homo). What an utterly worthless ability.


Chadara would never fall for sexy jutsu like kaguya did like if that would work on him then naruto would of tried it just saying


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 19, 2021)

These people treating madara as if he’s naruto and sasuke lmao. Theyre used to seeing their favorite get rek’d so often they assume the same would happen to him. Nah fams..put some respect on his name.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 19, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> These people treating madara as if he’s naruto and sasuke lmao. Theyre used to seeing their favorite get rek’d so often they assume the same would happen to him. Nah fams..put some respect on his name.



They have so much PTSD that they assume anything that wrecks them will automatically wreck anyone else. 

I halfway feel their pain, but only for Sasuke, I could care less about how Naruto getting wrecked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 19, 2021)

JayK said:


> still died tho
> 
> and not only once even



Yeah, but Didn't isshiki die as well?  He didn't even come back unless you want to count his Karma, but the difference here is Madara actually died then came back to life, then Died again, and came back.


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

LMAOO Can't believe that people are now saying that Madara would get oneshot by Sexy Jutsu. I thought that Quora was bad but this forum is a whole meme lol.

Are you people the authors of this fanart?



Sorry, "No weakness" means "No weakness", Sexy Jutsu isn't a weakness for Madara Uchiha.

(By the way there's no actual evidence in the story that Madara is gay for Hashirama, it's just fan shipping)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Bob74h (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> You're so mistaken, I don't care if Madara isn't the strongest, He'll always be the best Naruto character in my heart.


Madara is the strongest like he even solos kaguya as he fodderstomped the sakura who punched that chick's horn off


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

He will never want to hurt her.

Not only she's stronger than Jiren, but she has a broken ability.

Basically Cyborg Hancock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

That being said Jinchuuriki Obito & Madara should be immune for obvious reasons.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Not only she's a stronger than Jiren, but she has a broken ability.


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> He will never want to hurt her.
> 
> Not only she's stronger than Jiren, but she has a broken ability.
> 
> Basically Cyborg Hancock.


Ability that does not work on those who possess Otsutsuki heart, therefore Madara is invulnerable. Since Madara indeed ascended to become Otsutsuki once he merged with Ten Tails, unleashed the power of Hagoromo Otsutsuki, and awakened the Infinite eye of Kaguya Otsutsuki. Madara has Otsutsuki heart and thus he cannot be seduced by this toaster.

@JayK The debate is over, any last words before I retrieve your concession?


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> @JayK The debate is over, any last words before I retrieve your concession?


Madara is an Uchiha


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> LMAOO Can't believe that people are now saying that Madara would get oneshot by Sexy Jutsu. I thought that Quora was bad but this forum is a whole meme lol.
> 
> Are you people the authors of this fanart?
> 
> ...



I've heard people claim all Otsutsuki's are immune to Mugen Tsukuyomi. Even those we saw in story You need Rinnegan+Susano-O to block the light.  it common for people to make up headcanon. Yeah, the Author did Verbatim state Madara has no weakness.  Sexy Jutsu wouldn't do anything to Madara and will result in Madara just killing that person out right for thinking such a pitiful jutsu would affect him.


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

JayK said:


> Madara is an Uchiha


False. Madara WAS an Uchiha. After he became Ten Tails Jinchuuriki and awakened the Rinnesharingan he became an Otsutsuki. He even had the same type of forehead protector that Kinshiki Otsutsuki possessed.



Concession accepted, next time wait for the full chapter release.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> False. Madara WAS an Uchiha. After he became Ten Tails Jinchuuriki and awakened the Rinnesharingan he became an Otsutsuki. He even had the same type of forehead protector that Kinshiki Otsutsuki possessed.


Please type me the full name of Madara then.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

JayK said:


> Madara is an Uchiha



Nothing more needs to be discussed here.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

JayK said:


> Please type me the full name of Madara then.


It is noted in the chapter that Kawaki cannot be seduced by Ada because his heart is Otsutsuki, last I checked Kawaki's surname isn't "Otsutsuki". Concession accepted.


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> It is noted in the chapter that Kawaki cannot be seduced by Ada because his heart is Otsutsuki, last I checked Kawaki's surname isn't "Otsutsuki". Concession accepted.


So you are admitting then that he is an Uchiha?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Nothing more needs to be discussed here.



Inverviews from years back is your answer now ?

ROFL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

JayK said:


> So you are admitting then that he is an Uchiha?


It is noted in the chapter that both Kawaki and Boruto Uzumaki are immune to Ada's abilities because even if they were not born Otsutsuki, they went through major Otsutsuki-fication process. That was enough to make immune.

So Madara is indeed immune to Ada's seductive ability, because even if he was born as an Uchiha, he went through extensive Otsutsuki-fication process when he became the vessel for Kaguya Otsutsuki (Ten Tails/Divine Tree = Kaguya). It is not a coincidence that Madara resembled an Otsutsuki so much. Would you be able to tell any difference between Madara and the other Otsutsuki? Same hair colour, same skin colour, same kind of head horns/protectors, etc.



The story is blatant and you are defeated. You got cocky because you read that Ada has an "ZOMG SUPER OP LOVE HAX!!!", but the full chapter has been released and the truth is out for all to see. Madara is immune to any technique this toaster has.


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

Do Juubi Jinchuriki count as a Otsutsuki I mean Madara did have the power of Hagoromo then later got the eye of Kaguya basically has the characteristics of a Otsutsuki 

If it doesn't work on Juubi Jinchuriki then Madara wins if not then I guess Ada wins

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

JJ Madara should win.


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Do Juubi Jinchuriki count as a Otsutsuki I mean Madara did have the power of Hagoromo then later got the eye of Kaguya
> 
> If it doesn't work on Juubi Jinchuriki then Madara wins if not then I guess Ada wins


Both Kawaki and Boruto Uzumaki are noted to have gone through a major Otsutsuki-fication process, Madara literally became the vessel of *Kaguya Otsutsuki, *so of course he too is immune and his heart has indeed become Otsutsuki.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> It is noted in the chapter that both Kawaki and Boruto Uzumaki are immune to Ada's abilities because even if they were not born Otsutsuki, they went through major Otsutsuki-fication process. That was enough to make immune.
> 
> So Madara is indeed immune to Ada's seductive ability, because even if he was born as an Uchiha, he went through extensive Otsutsuki-fication process when he became the vessel for Kaguya Otsutsuki (Ten Tails/Divine Tree = Kaguya). It is not a coincidence that Madara resembled an Otsutsuki so much. Would you be able to tell any difference between Madara and the other Otsutsuki? Same hair colour, same skin colour, same kind of head horns/protectors, etc.
> 
> ...


Code has Otsutsuki power and still got 1 panelled by her though.

Madara is the same.


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Do Juubi Jinchuriki count as a Otsutsuki I mean Madara did have the power of Hagoromo then later got the eye of Kaguya
> 
> If it doesn't work on Juubi Jinchuriki then Madara wins if not then I guess Ada wins


As I just said, Code literally uses Isshiki's powers from the white Karma and couldn't do shit.

Not like she even needs the Senrigan as her stats should heavily outclass either way. Bug said she is in a league of her own even by the cyborg standards.


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

JayK said:


> As I just said, Code literally uses Isshiki's powers from the white Karma and couldn't do shit.
> 
> Not like she even needs the Senrigan as her stats should heavily outclass either way. Bug said she is in a league of her own even by the cyborg standards.


Well when Isshiki was talking to Code he told him to eat the fruit so that he could become a Otsutsuki 



Maybe it is because white karma isn't the full thing so code is sort of a pseudo Otsutsuki


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

Madara: *Is the reincarnation of Indra Otsutsuki, attained the power of Hagoromo Otsutsuki, became the vessel of Kaguya Otsutsuki, literally looks like an Otsutsuki.*

Naruto forums: *Madara isn't an Otsutsuki.

*

As I told you, this is GG. Next time wait for the full chapter release. In it you will see that Ada indeed confirms that her ability does not work on those with Otsutsuki heart (she cites Kawaki as an example, Code also mentions Boruto Uzumaki might be another example, both of them coincidentally became the vessels of Otsutsuki and went through a major Otsutsuki-fication process).

See I've been telling you since the beginning that Madara has no weakness and there's no way he could fall for Sexy jutsu, but no one listens.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Maybe it is because white karma isn't the full thing so code is sort of a pseudo Otsutsuki


Did Madara eat the fruit then?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> Madara: *Is the reincarnation of Indra Otsutsuki, attained the power of Hagoromo Otsutsuki, became the vessel of Kaguya Otsutsuki, literally looks like an Otsutsuki.*
> 
> Naruto forums: *Madara isn't an Otsutsuki.
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for you.

You ran out of options pages ago but a mental breakdown is still not a solution.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

JayK said:


> Did Madara eat the fruit then?


I'm just guessing right now but 

Madara kinda look like a Otsutsuki 


Had the ability of a Otsutsuki he could fly and has the rinnegan and Rinne-Sharingan 

And wasn't he immortal? Madara and Juubito basically had a lot characteristics of a Otsutsuki 

But I have no idea if he could resist Ada Jutsu


----------



## xingi (Apr 20, 2021)

She means genetically otsutsuki. Boruto and kawaki are 80% otsutsuki  right now which is basically more than hagoromo is so they are immune already.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trocollo (Apr 20, 2021)

What if Madara is into necrophilia or shit like that? Should that counter simp no justu?


----------



## xingi (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> I'm just guessing right now but
> 
> Madara kinda look like a Otsutsuki
> 
> ...


While I cant answer if he could resist, there's a difference between looking like an otsutsuki and being completely otsutsuki. Boruto and kawaki are more otsutsuki than hagoromo at this point yet their looks do not change. Same with jigen who was 100% otsutsuki


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> I'm just guessing right now but
> 
> Madara kinda look like a Otsutsuki
> 
> ...


And yet the chakra can still be extracted off of him while his heart stays the same.

He got an Uchiha heart dude.

The ability is entirely related to your heart (and lesser degree blood), not your chakra.


----------



## Monarch (Apr 20, 2021)

trocollo said:


> What if Madara is into necrophilia or shit like that? Should that counter simp no justu?


No , the moment ada makes you a simp , you are a simp . No matter if you are into necrophilia , fapping to Cuckmura's or Fodderomo's scrotum-like faces , or trying your hardest to abstain from the sin .

It's basically unavoidable . girls become her simps as well , not just men .

Though BZ will be more worthy becoming her simp in comparison to Juudara , especially after she will look into his past .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

trocollo said:


> What if Madara is into necrophilia or shit like that? Should that counter simp no justu?


Taste doesn't matter.

One moment Code was dead set on killing her and before he knew it he had a bigger KI moment than P1 Kakashi vs Orochimaru.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Inverviews from years back is your answer now ?
> 
> ROFL.



Why does it matter when it came out? The Point is; Kishimoto stated Madara has no weakness.  The fact that Madara Absorbed *Kaguya who is an Otsutsuki makes him immune to Ada.*


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

xingi said:


> She means genetically otsutsuki. Boruto and kawaki are 80% otsutsuki  right now which is basically more than hagoromo is so they are immune already.


Why should Kawaki and Boruto be more Otsutsuki genetically than Madara, when Madara was also the vessel of an Otsutsuki (Kaguya) AND was the reincarnate of Indra Otsutsuki (so he had his genes/chakra)? Meanwhile Kawaki and Boruto aren't even Otsutsuki reincarnates, they are just plain normal humans.


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

Naruto is literally 80% Momoshiki already

as soon as he is otsukified he is logically immune

poor kid, might aswell start calling him Momoshiki already

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azula (Apr 20, 2021)

Imagine training, stealing powers all your life only to get negged by some chick in 4 inch heels.

Reactions: Funny 12 | Kage 1


----------



## blk (Apr 20, 2021)

After the new chapt, it depends how much JJ Madara is "Otsutsuki".

Code is at least a little bit Otsutsuki (we don't know how much) because he has an incomplete Karma (which is Otsutsuki genetic info leaking into the host) but was still one shotted by Ada's simping ability. So obviously not just any tiny amount of Otsutsuki dna is enough to counter the ability.

Boruto is immune to simping ability and he has 80% of his genes turned into Otsutsuki ones, so we can guess you need at least that much to be immune.


Madara wasn't a JJ for more than several minutes (while Boruto got to 80% in a few months or something like that) so i would be inclined to say that Mads gets neg diffed and becomes a simp slave


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

blk said:


> After the new chapt, it depends how much JJ Madara is "Otsutsuki".
> 
> Code is at least a little bit Otsutsuki (we don't know how much) because he has an incomplete Karma (which is Otsutsuki genetic info leaking into the host) but was still one shotted by Ada's simping ability. So obviously not just any tiny amount of Otsutsuki dna is enough to counter the ability.
> 
> ...


reminder that Madara only had Juubi chakra as a host while Boruto's entire body gets remodified

can't even be sure about Otsutsuki chakra = Juubi chakra either as of now as they use Juubis as parasites

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShinboiDood (Apr 20, 2021)

Hold up, I just finished the Chapter and, Ada is into underaged kids?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

ShinboiDood said:


> Hold up, I just finished the Chapter and, Ada is into underaged kids?


Whatever it takes to find someone not getting passive fucked by her ability I guess.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

LOOOOOOL Why do you think Madara turned into Kaguya when Black Zetsu stabbed him and siphoned all chakra into his body? It's because Madara was already 99% Otsutsuki, Black Zetsu just needed to fill that 1% gap left to transform Madara into Kaguya herself.

So Madara is already Otsutsuki, once again the story proves that Madara truly had no weakness, even 20 years after his death he still remains unsurpassed and without weakness, stay mad haters

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

xingi said:


> She means genetically otsutsuki. Boruto and kawaki are 80% otsutsuki right now which is basically more than hagoromo is so they are immune already.


Oh if it means that then no Madara is not immune 

There is nothing to suggest that the Juubi affect Madara genetically I think he has to eat the charka fruit like Code does to become a  Otsutsuki

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

ShinboiDood said:


> Hold up, I just finished the Chapter and, Ada is into underaged kids?



And about the topic ?


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Oh if it means that then no Madara is not immune
> 
> There is nothing to suggest that the Juubi affect Madara genetically I think he has to eat the charka fruit like Code does to become a  Otsutsuki


Explain how Black Zetsu turned him into Kaguya Otsutsuki then.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

Do I add a poll?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

Madara was already the Reincarnation of Indra OTsutsuki then He Gained Ashura Otsutsuki's DNA from Hashirama, who was his reincarnation.

Finally Awakening the Rinnegan=Hagoromo's Chakra.

Then He absorbed Ten tails who was Kaguya Otsutsuki.


Even Zetsu Calls indra Otsutsuki and Uchiha.



 Madara is immune to Ada.  Boruto getting Planted with Momoshiki Karma isn't the Same thing as Absorbing Momoshiki, Otherwise he would instantly Transformed pale white Like Madara and Obito did After Absorbing an Otsutsuki.


----------



## ShinboiDood (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> And about the topic ?


Already responded :/

Just had to say it.


----------



## t0xeus (Apr 20, 2021)

Daily reminder that Madara has Knowledge of All Things as well as Rinnengan, allowing him to use ANY and ALL jutsus, including Aida's entire moveset !!! 

Madarachads, we win again.   Now we can use Aida's jutsus as a new reason for why Madara wins every match-up.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Lewd 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 20, 2021)

JayK said:


> Do I add a poll?


Ye.


----------



## xingi (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> If it turns that it doesn't work on Naruto and Sasuke because they are Indra and asura reincarnates then the same applies to Madara as he is Indra  reincarnates


Basically  but if that was the case she would be trying to get naruto or Sasuke as her "love prince" because they are immune but that shes directly going for kawaki and boruto tells us they are not


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

JayK said:


> Do I add a poll?


That topic doesn't warrant a poll. Kaguya is the Ten tails Madara absorbed Kaguya, Madara gained both DNA of Indra Otsutsuki+Ashura Otsutsuki, and then got Hagoromo's chakra. 

*Zetsu turned Madara into Kaguya*.  The Keyword here is *Zetsu Turned *Madara *into Kaguya*

That wouldn't be possible unless Madara had a significant amount of Kaguya's DNA.


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

*Naruto and Sasuke never absorbed Ten Tails and Divine Tree, both of which are incarnations of Kaguya Otsutsuki.*

That's why Madara turned into Kaguya, he had her inside of him, he was 99% Otsutsuki. That's why Black Zetsu gave that final push via the chakra that turned Madara into Kaguya.

To claim that Madara isn't an Otsutsuki, or is somehow "less Otsutsuki" than Kawaki and Boruto, is being straight up disingenuous.

Just as Kawaki was vessel for Isshiki, and Boruto was vessel for Momoshiki, Madara was vessel for Kaguya. There is literally no difference. And Madara should be EVEN MORE Otsutsuki than them since he was the reincarnation of Indra Otsutsuki (Hagoromo Otsutsuki's son, Kaguya's grandson).


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 20, 2021)

This thread is literally a mess depicting the insecurity of Madara-tards.

 

Honestly though; Ada hasn't even fought yet and we don't even know the full scope of her abilities.

All we know is that she's one of the cyborgs that are stated to greatly surpass Jigen in power.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

xingi said:


> Basically  but if that was the case she would be trying to get naruto or Sasuke as her "love prince" because they are immune but that shes directly going for kawaki and boruto tells us they are not


I don't think she would know that Naruto and Sasuke are reincarnates  didn't she say she doesn't something before her creation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Ada hasn't even fought yet


she has

she just beat Code (who is stronger than Prime Fate Bros who are > Juudara) so fast you didnt even realise it was a fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 20, 2021)

And now they're fucking arguing that Madara became an Ōtsutsuki.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> All of that Is irrelevant.
> 
> Kaguya is the Ten tails Madara absorbed Kaguya, Madara gained both DNA of Indra Otsutsuki+Ashura Otsutsuki, and then got Hagoromo's chakra.
> 
> ...


Right now we are just guessing no one for sure if he need to be genetically like a Otsutsuki he does not fit that criteria 

Madara has the power of a Otsutsuki in fact you could say his powers are far greater than most Otsutsuki  we seen but that a different argument 

But when Madara did lose the Juubi he and Obito went back to normal the only thing that changed for Obito was his hair was white but Madara looked normal unless somehow Madara got changed genetically again when he lost the Juubi


Madara got Asura and Indra charka through his own and Hashirama DNA  to get the Rinnegan I don't think that means that he had Asura and Indra exact DNA

That why I said that if having Otsutsuki  powers can make you immune then Madara fit that criteria but I wouldn't say unless he ate earth's charka fruit which has shown to be the only way aside from Karma that a human can change to an Otsutsuki  gentically


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Apr 20, 2021)

ShinboiDood said:


> Hold up, I just finished the Chapter and, Ada is into underaged kids?


I mean, we have all seen how they wrote sarada in the beginning and the fans had a lot of critique about it on reddit etc.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 20, 2021)

JayK said:


> she has
> 
> she just beat Code (who is stronger than Prime Fate Bros who are > Juudara) so fast you didnt even realise it was a fight


That's one way to see it.

Though Madara has no resistance to her ability due to the simple fact that he's no Ōtsutsuki.

Simpdara gonna simp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Right now we are just guessing no one for sure if he need to be genetically like a Otsutsuki he does not fit that criteria
> 
> Madara has the power of a Otsutsuki in fact you could say his powers are far greater than most Otsutsuki  we seen but that a different argument
> 
> ...


You said they need to eat a chakra fruit to become an Otsutsuki right? so why does that have to be the only way to become an Otsutsuki? 

Madara absorbed the Ten Tails=Kaguya Otsutsuki.  You said After they Lost Kaguya Otsutsuki they Returned back to Normal...so For the most part as long as they have the ten tails they are Otsutsuki's.


----------



## Alita (Apr 20, 2021)

Madara got no answer to aida's ability so she should win. 


Altiora Night said:


> And now they're fucking arguing that Madara became an Ōtsutsuki.


Madara stans will say and do anything to give this guy a win I swear.


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You said they need to eat a chakra fruit to become an Otsutsuki right? so why does that have to be the only way to become an Otsutsuki?


Eating the charka fruit allows a human to gain the genetic information of that planet so if i gave an example if Madara had eaten earth's charka fruit he would have gain the genetics of Kaguya, Hagoromo, Hamura and Isshiki that what would make Madara into a Otsutsuki



You can make the claim that maybe the Juubi had Kaguya's DNA when Kaguya fused with it which is something I think a Otsutsuki  don't do to which then Madara may have Otsutsuki DNA but there not much to prove that the Juubi change much when Kaguya fused with it


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Eating the charka fruit allows a human to gain the genetic information of that planet so if i gave an example if Madara had eaten earth's charka fruit he would have gain the genetics of Kaguya, Hagoromo, Hamura and Isshiki that what would make Madara into a Otsutsuki
> 
> 
> 
> You can make the claim that maybe the Juubi had Kaguya's DNA when Kaguya fused with it which is something I think a Otsutsuki  don't do to which then Madara may have Otsutsuki DNA but there not much to prove that the Juubi change much when Kaguya fused with it


Buddy Madara literally took Kaguya into himself, how does that not give him Otsutsuki genetics?


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 20, 2021)

Humans can take Tailed Beasts into themselves.

Because humans take Tailed Beasts into themselves, does that mean they become Tailed Beasts too ?

NO.

They gain their powers, but they remain human.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Humans can take Tailed Beasts into themselves.
> 
> Because humans take Tailed Beasts into themselves, does that mean they become Tailed Beasts too ?
> 
> ...


What nonsense, Madara is literally born with Otsutsuki genetics due to being the reincarnation of Indra OTSUTSUKI, you're being disingenuous because you hate Madara and don't even try to deny it.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2021)

I honestly love how desperate @Fused is

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Borutards break the bottom of stupidity with every new chapter. I'll just copypaste what i already said:

_Remember, she has no precog as she stated.
Glare speed is way too much for her, so._

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

New Folder said:


> I honestly love how desperate @Fused is


Says the guy who literally opened a thread called "Was Madara holding back against the Kage?", in other words "Is the sky blue?"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> What nonsense, Madara is literally born with Otsutsuki genetics due to being the reincarnation of Indra OTSUTSUKI, you're being disingenuous because you hate Madara and don't even try to deny it.


By your logic, Naruto and Sasuke should be immune to Ada's ability, because they are the current inheritors of Asura and Indra's chakra.

Even then, Indra & Asura were merely 25% Ōtsutsuki when it came to genetics.

Boruto & Kawaki meanwhile are immune to Ada's ability because their bodies are almost wholly Ōtsutsuki as stated by Momoshiki himself.

Actual Ōtsutsuki data was extracted and remained within the bodies of Boruto and Kawaki, who underwent Ōtsutsuki transformation via Karma.

When did Madara ever gain Karma such that Ōtsutsuki data entered his body and transformed his cells.

He only gained an Ōtsutsuki's powers, but he himself didn't become an Ōtsutsuki. That was never stated.

You're so desperate at this point buddy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> Says the guy who literally opened a thread called "Was Madara holding back against the Kage?", in other words "Is the sky blue?"


Well, technically the sky is not blue. 

You are just seeing the reflected light. 
is the sky "blue" at the night? Or is it blue at the sunset? No? 

thank you for answering your dumb analogy then.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 20, 2021)

Watch even without this charm ability they are going to have her physically be  as strong as  or stronger then Jigen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> Buddy Madara literally took Kaguya into himself, how does that not give him Otsutsuki genetics?


Because Madara needed the Juubi to look like a Otsutsuki once he lost all characteristics of him looking like a Otsutsuki disappeared if he had kept the broken horns the white hair and all the things he had when he was Juubi jinchuriki minus the powers then I would say he had changed genetically but that didn't happen 

We know that Karma changes a vessel or a person own DNA to that of a Otsutsuki



And we know eating fruits change a person genetically and eating earth's fruit allows you to become a Otsutsuki


In fact eating fruit in general changes genetically as eating enough can allow a Otsutsuki  to become a god 


Still waiting on something from you to suggest or implies that Juubi jinchuriki  get changed genetically to that of a Otsutsuki


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Why would such high tier characters need immunity to her ability? She gets speedblitz-oneshotted in many ways before activating that ability. As it's shown on panel, it's not passive activation, Code attacked her.
I want proof of her stats being on a level above Iruka, i want proof of her being able to react to something like a Kunai in face. Where's your proof gate-less/weightless Lee doesn't speedblitz her?
She has no stat feats whatsoever.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 20, 2021)

Had fucking called it in the chapter thread that Simpdara-tards would start arguing that he's an Ōtsutsuki and here we are.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Also if her ability is a ninjutsu, JJs have automatic immunity to that.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Still waiting on something from you to suggest or implies that Juubi jinchuriki get changed genetically to that of a Otsutsuki


He literally looks like an Otsutsuki, he even has the forehead protector that the fat alien had, that's enough evidence.


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

How quick people are to forget and ignore the story to suit their own agenda...



"ONLY *SENJUTSU AND TAIJUTSU *WORK AGAINST HIM"

Sexy jutsu is neither Senjutsu nor Taijutsu. The attack is rendered ineffective completely. Madara oneshots this garbage. The story is clear. You can try to deceive, but the truth will always emerge victorious.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> He literally looks like an Otsutsuki, he even has the forehead protector that the fat alien had, that's enough evidence.


But the change required that he had the Juubi in him changing someone genetically is an entirely different to change someone's appearance

But maybe Madara is immune it as what @BaragganLouisenbairn said


BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Also if her ability is a ninjutsu, JJs have automatic immunity to that.


If it does use any nature transformation including Yin or Yang releases which what most dojutsu uses then Madara is immune as the Juubi Jinchuriki to it unless she is using six paths charka or senjutsu which we have no idea right this is all speculation right now 

​


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

Reminder that its not even confirmed yet that Baldo and Kiwi are immune to it.

Maybe they'd only be when the transformation is complete.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> But maybe Madara is immune it as what @BaragganLouisenbairn said


It's not.

Amado is the one who gave her this ability and Amado is a cybernetics guy.

In short, Ada's ability is *NOT* ninjutsu.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Right now her ability looks like a no cooldown version of KA but she cannot choose how to make the target's mindset work.|


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Amado is the one who gave her this ability and Amado is a cybernetics guy.
> 
> In short, Ada's ability is *NOT* ninjutsu.


Then what it is? a Power Ranger ability? Lol.


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> It's not.
> 
> Amado is the one who gave her this ability and Amado is a cybernetics guy.
> 
> In short, Ada's ability is *NOT* ninjutsu.


It's also not Taijutsu, it's also not Senjutsu, so it's useless against Madara.


----------



## Sparks (Apr 20, 2021)

The sad thing is, Ada doesn't even need the Allure to work to win considering she's in a class of her own even within a class of cyborgs greatly surpassing Jigen.

Jigen >>> Madara

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 20, 2021)

It's been stated that the only exceptions to her ability are blood relatives and Ōtsutsuki.

These are the only limitations.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

Sparks said:


> The sad thing is, Ada doesn't even need the Allure to work to win considering she's in a class of her own even within a class of cyborgs greatly surpassing Jigen.
> 
> Jigen >>> Madara


She lacks the Six Paths Seals, therefore she cannot defeat Madara. Madara became immortal and obtained perfect regeneration capabilities, no one could kill him, only SEAL him. Ada doesn't have the Six Paths Seals so she loses.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Can she affect emotion-sealed Sai?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> She lacks the Six Paths Seals, therefore she cannot defeat Madara. Madara became immortal and obtained perfect regeneration capabilities, no one could kill him, only SEAL him. Ada doesn't have the Six Paths Seals so she loses.


Six path seals is for Kaguya, not a fodder like Madara. 

Naruto was going to seal him with the Rasengan.  
(PIS/CIS is what prevented them from soloing him 1 second into the fight lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Can she affect emotion-sealed Sai?


She doesn't need to.

Considering the stat difference I don't think Sai has any say if she actually wants to do it with him.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 20, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Can she affect emotion-sealed Sai?


He never had emotion sealed he was just trained to harbour no emotions and had a seal that prevented him from leaking root intel.

Even if he did though, Ada's charm ability is the very being being charmed and not just their emotions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

JayK said:


> Considering the stat difference I don't think Sai has any say if she actually wants to do it with him.


Stat difference? What stat difference, borutard?

_I want proof of her stats being on a level above Iruka, i want proof of her being able to react to something like a Kunai in face. Where's your proof gate-less/weightless Lee doesn't speedblitz her?
She has no stat feats whatsoever._

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Stat difference? What stat difference, borutard?
> 
> _I want proof of her stats being on a level above Iruka, i want proof of her being able to react to something like a Kunai in face. Where's your proof gate-less/weightless Lee doesn't speedblitz her?
> She has no stat feats whatsoever._


I am deeply sorry that Simpara getting slammed is causing your Vietnam flashbacks to loin up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Six path seals is for Kaguya, not a fodder like Madara.
> 
> Naruto was going to seal him with the Rasengan.
> (PIS/CIS is what prevented them from soloing him 1 second into the fight lol)




*"I WOULD LIKE YOU TO STOP MADARA"*

Though I shouldn't be surprised that you are unaware of this, since you haven't even gotten to the point where the Five Kage fight Madara, at least judging by that other thread of yours.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

JayK said:


> I am deeply sorry that Simpara getting slammed is causing your Vietnam flashbacks to loin up.


What was this irrelevant clownery? Anything on topic? I won't let you get away with your trashtalk about her stats.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 20, 2021)

JayK said:


> I am deeply sorry that Simpara getting slammed is causing your Vietnam flashbacks to loin up.


----------



## t0xeus (Apr 20, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Stat difference? What stat difference, borutard?
> 
> _I want proof of her stats being on a level above Iruka, i want proof of her being able to react to something like a Kunai in face. Where's your proof gate-less/weightless Lee doesn't speedblitz her?
> She has no stat feats whatsoever._


4/20 indeed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2021)

Simpdara sounds a cool name, almost as good as Asspulldara 

I am wondering if English-speakers use "Simp" & "No /cap" as they speak, or is that just a TikTok thing, someone asspulled? 



Fused said:


> *"I WOULD LIKE YOU TO STOP MADARA"*
> 
> Though I shouldn't be surprised that you are unaware of this, since you haven't even gotten to the point where the Five Kage fight Madara, at least judging by that other thread of yours.



Yes, and they were going to stop him with the Sealing Rasengan. That fodder is not worth more than that.


----------



## Sparks (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> She lacks the Six Paths Seals, therefore she cannot defeat Madara. Madara became immortal and obtained perfect regeneration capabilities, no one could kill him, only SEAL him. Ada doesn't have the Six Paths Seals so she loses.


Powerup granted by Complete Chakra Fruit >> Incomplete Chakra Fruit/Shinju Fusion ~> Absorbing Kaguya Merged Juubi >> Absorbing normal Juubi.

And Eida can hang with people who've consumed Complete Chakra fruits.

Stay mad.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Simpdara sounds a cool name, almost as good as Asspulldara
> 
> I am wondering if English-speakers use "Simp" & "No /cap" as they speak, or is that just a TikTok thing, someone asspulled?
> 
> ...


Haha You're funny, arguing about "PiS" (it wasn't a case of "PiS" by the way, Madara simply outsmarted and outmatched the punks) when because of "PiS" Madara let the protagonists rescue Naruto and Sasuke so that they could get Six Paths power-up.


Sparks said:


> Powerup granted by Complete Chakra Fruit >> Incomplete Chakra Fruit/Shinju Fusion ~> Absorbing Kaguya Merged Juubi >> Absorbing normal Juubi.
> 
> And Eida can hang with people who've consumed Complete Chakra fruits.
> 
> Stay mad.


She has no counter to Mugen Tsukuyomi, so indeed Mugen Tsukuyomi oneshots.

There is also no conclusive evidence that Ada can see Limbo clones, so Limbo: Border Jail can also oneshot.

Stay salty that Madara remains at the top even 20 years after his death.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Eating the charka fruit allows a human to gain the genetic information of that planet so if i gave an example if Madara had eaten earth's charka fruit he would have gain the genetics of Kaguya, Hagoromo, Hamura and Isshiki that what would make Madara into a Otsutsuki
> 
> 
> 
> You can make the claim that maybe the Juubi had Kaguya's DNA when Kaguya fused with it which is something I think a Otsutsuki  don't do to which then Madara may have Otsutsuki DNA but there not much to prove that the Juubi change much when Kaguya fused with it




Eating the Fruit that the Ten tails Produce. 



Like I said Boruto and Kawaki never ate a Fruit and are immune to Ada. 



Because they have Otsutsuki DNA they can Heal themselves, However, Only Madara and Obito was able to regenerate their  entire body after absorbing Kaguya.  




After Madara Absorbed the God tree He gained Immortality. 


I'll accept your concession here, Kaguya is the ten tails, and Holy tree and Madara absorbed all of it. Even Obito Stated he was just like Hagoromo Otsutsuki.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2021)

Sparks said:


> Powerup granted by Complete Chakra Fruit >> Incomplete Chakra Fruit/Shinju Fusion ~> Absorbing Kaguya Merged Juubi >> Absorbing normal Juubi.
> 
> And Eida can hang with people who've consumed Complete Chakra fruits.
> 
> Stay mad.


b-bbb-bbbuttt Kishi said Edo Madara doesn't have a weakness? 

----
now that I think about it, since Kishi said Edo Madara doesn't have any weakness
and JJ Madara is weak to SM & Taijutsu

Doesn't that mean Edo Madara >>> JJ Madara?


----------



## t0xeus (Apr 20, 2021)

New Folder said:


> I am wondering if English-speakers use "Simp" & "No /cap" as they speak, or is that just a TikTok thing, someone asspulled?


Cap / No cap is used regularly

Simp only by zoomers after it became widely used due to memes  

At least from what I've observed

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

New Folder said:


> b-bbb-bbbuttt Kishi said Edo Madara doesn't have a weakness?
> 
> ----
> now that I think about it, since Kishi said Edo Madara doesn't have any weakness
> ...


Lol, Buddy you know that "Edo Madara" and "JJ Madara" are the *SAME CHARACTER *right? And Kishimoto never made any distinction.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

Sparks said:


> Powerup granted by Complete Chakra Fruit >> Incomplete Chakra Fruit/Shinju Fusion ~> Absorbing Kaguya Merged Juubi >> Absorbing normal Juubi.
> 
> And Eida can hang with people who've consumed Complete Chakra fruits.
> 
> Stay mad.


That head canon.   

Kawaki has never eat a chakra Fruit Nor has Boruto and they are implied immune to Her ability.   in Fact, Momoshiki implied the fact that Kawaki's body can regenerate and heal itself determines how much they are Otsutsuki.


----------



## Sparks (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> She has no counter to Mugen Tsukuyomi, so indeed Mugen Tsukuyomi oneshots.
> 
> There is also no conclusive evidence that Ada can see Limbo clones, so Limbo: Border Jail can also oneshot.
> 
> Stay salty that Madara remains at the top even 20 years after his death.


All dōjutsu originate with the Otsutsuki, and the Senrigan is portrayed far above the Rinnegan which canonically countered IT.

Senrigan >> Rinnegan
Isshiki's Eye >>> Rinnegan
Jougan >>>> Rinnegan

Stay mad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> Lol, Buddy you know that "Edo Madara" and "JJ Madara" are the *SAME CHARACTER *right? And Kishimoto never made any distinction.


Edo Madara wouldn't have been killed by Zetsu's hand


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Eating the Fruit that the Ten tails Produce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


changing someone genetically is usually permanent Madara and Obito still was not changed permanently




Kawaki is still 80% Otsutsuki because the Karma replace a vessel DNA with their own




Unless you want to tell me that they also changed genetically again when losing the Juubi


If anything the appearances of Obito and Madara are more like Naruto's Charka mode more than an genetic transformation gaining someone power ≠ changing genetically

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

Sparks said:


> All dōjutsu originate with the Otsutsuki, and the Senrigan is portrayed far above the Rinnegan which canonically countered IT.
> 
> Senrigan >> Rinnegan
> Isshiki's Eye >>> Rinnegan
> ...


That's not conclusive evidence that she can counter Mugen Tsukuyomi, I am not interested in your headcanon, I am however interested in your concession which I will retrieve now.

You may stay mad.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

Sparks said:


> All dōjutsu originate with the Otsutsuki, and the Senrigan is portrayed far above the Rinnegan which canonically countered IT.
> 
> Senrigan >> Rinnegan
> Isshiki's Eye >>> Rinnegan
> ...





No that what was was canonically stated. It said Sasuke using Susano-o blocked the Light of I.t not just Rinnegan  by itself. 

No, Isshiki's eyes was never stated to be above rinnegan otherwise the evidence of it being stated. 

Jougan is featless outside of being able to See Portals of Otsutsuki's being open. That feat isn't even present in The manga. 

You still ignore the fact that Momoshiki determined how much they were Otsutsuki by them being able to heal which Sasuke stated was Momoshiki ability.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> changing someone genetically is usually permanent Madara and Obito still was not changed permanently
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naruto didn't Grow a Horn Like Madara and Obito when they absorbed KAguya. so, Again your concession is accepted here.


----------



## Sparks (Apr 20, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> That head canon.


And the *King of Head Canon* makes his appearance. Why would the Otsutsuki use the Juubi to generate chakra fruits if the Juubi's power was infinitely larger than the boost granted by the fruit...


MYGod000 said:


> Kawaki has never eat a chakra Fruit Nor has Boruto and they are implied immune to Her ability.


You clearly have poor reading comprehension. Chakra fruits = genetic information and chakra, Otsutsuki consume chakra fruits and acquire said chakra and genetic information, which is then contained within Karma in a compressed form and rewritten into the vessel's being.

You are right, they've never eaten a chakra fruit, but they contain the information from many.




MYGod000 said:


> in Fact, Momoshiki implied the fact that Kawaki's body can regenerate and heal itself determines how much they are Otsutsuki.


Now who's making up head canon. I guess Boruto was regenerating when Isshiki assessed his 80% Otsutsukification.

Boruto can regenerate because Momoshiki possesses a healing ability, something unique to his Karma.

Kawaki can regenerate because of Amado's nanotech augmentation accelerating the division of his cells and altering his body at the cellular level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Naruto didn't Grow a Horn Like Madara and Obito when they absorbed KAguya. so, Again your concession is accepted here.


Madara and Obito didn't keep their horns when losing the Juubi either again unless you are telling they also changed genetically again when losing the Juubi it doesn't make sense at least the broken horn on Madara or the horns on Obito that both disappeared when they lost the Juubi  should have stayed with them if they change genetically

Or that the fact their skin colour went back to normal if that and their horns stayed I will agree with you


----------



## xingi (Apr 20, 2021)

The horn is not a sign the one is genetically otsutsuki lol, jigen was practically 100% otsutsuki without a horn in base

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Animegoin (Apr 20, 2021)

xingi said:


> The horn is not a sign the one is genetically otsutsuki lol, jigen was practically 100% otsutsuki without a horn in base


Finally someone said it lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sparks (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> That's not conclusive evidence that she can counter Mugen Tsukuyomi, I am not interested in your headcanon, I am however interested in your concession which I will retrieve now.
> 
> You may stay mad.


@Altiora Night  Please post the scan of Isshiki's emblem being placed above not one, but three Rinnegan users.

I don't use headcanon; I only use feats and portrayal.


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

xingi said:


> The horn is not a sign the one is genetically otsutsuki lol, jigen was practically 100% otsutsuki without a horn in base


Your right but Juubito and Juudara both had changes to their body horns and skin both lost when they lost the Juubi within them unlike Jigen who appearnces changes when using the Karma Obito and Madara changes were uncontrollable and should have stayed with them if they had truly changed genetically but you could be right


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 20, 2021)

xingi said:


> The horn is not a sign the one is genetically otsutsuki lol, jigen was practically 100% otsutsuki without a horn in base


Yeah Amado, Eida called Jigen an Otsutsuki.

Amado said Jigen was "formerly" human but he isn't anymore but 100% an Otsutsuki.


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

Sparks said:


> @Altiora Night  Please post the scan of Isshiki's emblem being placed above not one, but three Rinnegan users.
> 
> I don't use headcanon; I only use feats and portrayal.


Already debunked, this is completely irrelevant. Being higher-ranked =/= Being stronger, otherwise Tsunade > DMS Kakashi by virtue of being higher-ranked than him.

Find some better evidence buddy, what you got so far is disappointing.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

Sparks said:


> And the *King of Head Canon* makes his appearance. Why would the Otsutsuki use the Juubi to generate chakra fruits if the Juubi's power was infinitely larger than the boost granted by the fruit...



You're asking silly questions. Why would Otsutsuki care about Absorbing planets if they are claimed to be above Planets and Stars?


Sparks said:


> You clearly have poor reading comprehension. Chakra fruits = genetic information and chakra, Otsutsuki consume chakra fruits and acquire said chakra and genetic information, which is then contained within Karma in a compressed form and rewritten into the vessel's being.
> 
> You are right, they've never eaten a chakra fruit, but they contain the information from many.


It took them months for Boruto and Kawaki to get to the point where they were the suitable host. You can't talk about someone else comprehension skills when you failed to even mention that process.



Sparks said:


> Now who's making up head canon. I guess Boruto was regenerating when Isshiki assessed his 80% Otsutsukification.
> 
> Boruto can regenerate because Momoshiki possesses a healing ability, something unique to his Karma.



You did you just said Sasuke's Rinnegan Can block I.T which the story just told you It was the Rinnegan+Susano-O that blocked I.T
It's as dumb as assuming Nagato can block I.T with Madara's Rinnegan.

   That stupid they should all have Ability to heal being Otsutsuki. the only thing you're Telling me is not all Otsutsuki's can heal, but Kaguya was able to and by extension Madara and Obito was able to as well from absorbing Kaguya.


Sparks said:


> Kawaki can regenerate because of Amado's nanotech augmentation accelerating the division of his cells and altering his body at the cellular level.


that fine, It doesn't change the fact that Neither of them  were have even ate a chakra fruit,  The Otsutsuki process took them Months.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Madara and Obito didn't keep their horns when losing the Juubi either again unless you are telling they also changed genetically again when losing the Juubi it doesn't make sense at least the broken horn on Madara or the horns on Obito that both disappeared when they lost the Juubi  should have stayed with them if they change genetically
> 
> Or that the fact their skin colour went back to normal if that and their horns stayed I will agree with you



which is why I said for the Most power they were just like Otsutsuki, because Had absorbed KAguya, gained her healing ability to regenerate their body entire body From mortal wounds.

Just like boruto Gained his ability to heal from Momoshiki Madara and Obito gained it from KAguya.


Kawkai stated He was a perfect Vessel for Isshiki because they were on the same wavelength  and like minded...by that logical Madara was the perfect Vessel for Kaguya because they were like minded, and cared only for Chakra.

Even indra wasn't power hungry like Kaguya or Madara.  Hagoromo even stated Madara was just like his Mother.

Karma stuff wasn't a thing in Naruto


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

Black Zetsu's Plan: *Use Madara Uchiha as vessel for Kaguya Otsutsuki and use his Otsutsuki DNA to bring Kaguya back.*

Naruto forums: *mAdArA wAs NoT aN oTsUtSuKi.*

You people need to start listening to the story.



*"I CAME TO BELIEVE... THAT MADARA COULD SERIOUSLY ACHIEVE IT... THAT HE WAS THE FIRST STEP TO MOTHER'S REVIVAL."*

The story is clear. Only someone with Otsutuski DNA could bring an Otsutsuki back, and Madara fit the criteria perfectly, hence why Black Zetsu identified him as the key of his masterplan. And Madara's masterplan indeed involved attaining and reaching the Divine power of Hagoromo and Kaguya Otsutsuki, which he accomplished brilliantly.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 20, 2021)

Sparks said:


> @Altiora Night  Please post the scan of Isshiki's emblem being placed above not one, but three Rinnegan users.
> 
> I don't use headcanon; I only use feats and portrayal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sparks (Apr 20, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You're asking silly questions. *Why would Otsutsuki care about Absorbing planets if they are claimed to be above Planets and Stars?*


You said my argument that a complete chakra fruit being greater than absorbing the Juubi was head canon. Clearly the Otsutsuki get more out of absorbing a planet with the Juubi/Divine Tree than they would with the Juubi alone.

This is common sense.


MYGod000 said:


> It took them months for Boruto and Kawaki to get to the point where they were the suitable host. You can't talk about someone else comprehension skills when you failed to even mention that process.


Yes, because Momoshiki and Isshiki's Karma contains data from many different chakra fruits, and thus would take longer to extract.

And the Juubi was a mere fraction of Kaguya's power.


MYGod000 said:


> You did you just said Sasuke's Rinnegan Can block I.T which the story just told you It was the Rinnegan+Susano-O that blocked I.T
> It's as dumb as assuming Nagato can block I.T with Madara's Rinnegan.


Yes, it can. The Susano'o that deterred IT was made using the Rinnegan. Susano'o is merely an extension and manifestation of one's own chakra, and it wouldn't possess properties that the eye alone would not. Hence why Sasuke can cast Chidori using Susano'o and Madara can cast Tengai Shinsei (a Rinnegan jutsu) via Susano'o to amp it.

Story shows that Sasuke used the Susano'o to extend that deterrent property to cover the remainder of Team 7, as they don't have such an immunity.

Nagato would not have such an immunity as he is not the original owner of those eyes.


MYGod000 said:


> That stupid they should all have Ability to heal being Otsutsuki. the only thing you're Telling me is not all Otsutsuki's can heal, but Kaguya was able to and by extension Madara and Obito was able to as well from absorbing Kaguya.


"It must be *his* special healing abilities." Clearly this is referring to something *specific* to Momoshiki and not a *generic* ability. Or do I need to cite the definition of special.


MYGod000 said:


> that fine, It doesn't change the fact that Neither of them  were have even ate a chakra fruit,  The Otsutsuki process took them Months.


Great, as having Karma is equivalent to having eaten a fruit.
Yes, Sparkling Lenny supremacy is inevitable. I should see if they'd add one to the emotes lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Madara don’t like womenz so he stomps with PS

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> Madara don’t like womenz so he stomps with PS


Well, she said men & women are effected

but she never said transgenders are, and Madara is a trans.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Fused (Apr 20, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Well, she said men & women are effected
> 
> but she never said transgenders are, and Madara is a trans.


Sexy jutsu of any kind cannot work on Madara as it is said that only Taijutsu and Senjutsu can affect him. So Ada will not be able to seduce him.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> Sexy jutsu of any kind cannot work on Madara as it is said that only Taijutsu and Senjutsu can affect him. So Ada will not be able to seduce him.


tbh, if Eida let him get seduced, that's probably will be his only chance to win.

I would imagine he is a pile of diseases

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

0.000001 sec: Madara looks at his opponent
0.000002 sec: Madara looks in her eyes
0.000003 sec: Eida is under sharingan genjutsu


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> 0.000001 sec: Madara looks at his opponent
> 0.000002 sec: Madara looks in her eyes
> 0.000003 sec: Eida is under sharingan genjutsu



That changes nothing. Her ability is automatic, regardless of her will or state. Even if she wishes for the opposite.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Her ability is automatic,


If it was automatic, Code wouldn't pierce her with a finger, shush.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm throwing Madara a bone...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> If it was automatic, Code wouldn't pierce her with a finger, shush.



I didn't say instant. But it's obvious it activates regardless of her state or will.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> But it's obvious it activates regardless of her state or will.


Because?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Because?



She said as much. If she could control who falls for her, her dilemma makes no sense. She tries to find someone who is immune to her ability so she can experience true love. If she could control it, why would she wish something she can already have ?


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> She said as much. If she could control who falls for her, her dilemma makes no sense. She tries to find someone who is immune to her ability so she can experience true love. If she could control it, why would she wish something she can already have ?


Let's imagine that's true. What prevents Mads from blitz-pummeling her like he did to Sai, Naruto and Hashirama? Her stats aren't even a thing rn, she could be on Iruka level as i said, i doubt she can inflict that technique while being dead.
Inb4 i'm taking EMS Madara here, Juudara is immune to that ninjutsu by default.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Let's imagine that's true. What prevents Mads from blitz-pummeling her like he did to Sai, Naruto and Hashirama? Her stats aren't even a thing rn, she could be on Iruka level as i said, i doubt she can inflict that technique while being dead.
> Inb4 i'm taking EMS Madara here, Juudara is immune to that ninjutsu by default.



It's not ninjutsu, but hey. Also I doubt Mads would rush blindly.
But most of what you said it theorically true.
That being said, we don't know her fighting ability, yet.

If she could be defeated just by someone being immune to her ability, she wouldn't be that dangerous.

Wait and see.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's not ninjutsu


Then what is it? A taijutsu?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Then what is it? A taijutsu?



It doesn't use chakra. So it's not ninjutsu or genjutsu.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> It doesn't use chakra.


?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> ?



They're not ninjas.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> They're not ninjas.


:/
Hagoromo isn't a "ninja" either.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> :/
> Hagoromo isn't a "ninja" either.



But he's organic, she's not. He knows how to use chakra, not her.

She's a cyborg like Kawaki, and he didn't know what was chakra. You should know this already.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> She's a cyborg like Kawaki, and he didn't know what was chakra. You should know this already.


what the fuck are you talking about? not knowing about chakra =/= not using chakra.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> what the fuck are you talking about? not knowing about chakra =/= not using chakra.



Kawaki said he can't use chakra. Now you're being stupid. Why are you doing this?


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kawaki said he can't use chakra.


So you can make shadow clones without chakra? Lmfao it's either you capping or boruto manga writer is a major clown.


----------



## zaddyxx22 (Apr 20, 2021)

simpringan soloes


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

Sparks said:


> You said my argument that a complete chakra fruit being greater than absorbing the Juubi was head canon. Clearly the Otsutsuki get more out of absorbing a planet with the Juubi/Divine Tree than they would with the Juubi alone.



You made a lot of Headcanon errors in your post.

The same Manga Also States Ten tails Are what destroy the planets, not Otsutsuki themselves.  If they had Absorbed Ten tails then Isshiki wouldn't have had been on the verge of death.


Sparks said:


> This is common sense.



Common sense should tell you when you're wrong you should concede, for someone who claims to know Physics, But unable to understand Kishimoto Manga. 


Sparks said:


> Yes, because Momoshiki and Isshiki's Karma contains data from many different chakra fruits, and thus would take longer to extract.
> 
> And the Juubi was a mere fraction of Kaguya's power.



4th war Kaguya was her at her strongest and most powerful, compared to the  the Kaguya from the Past. the Tailed Beast were smaller back then, Kurama stated he got stronger Via Hate.


Sparks said:


> Yes, it can. The Susano'o that deterred IT was made using the Rinnegan. Susano'o is merely an extension and manifestation of one's own chakra, and it wouldn't possess properties that the eye alone would not. Hence why Sasuke can cast Chidori using Susano'o and Madara can cast Tengai Shinsei (a Rinnegan jutsu) via Susano'o to amp it.
> 
> Story shows that Sasuke used the Susano'o to extend that deterrent property to cover the remainder of Team 7, as they don't have such an immunity.
> 
> ...


Sasuke Naturally didn't awaken Rinnegan Hagoromo Gifted it to him, Which was the Key to him getting *Yin Seal and Six Paths shadow powers*. Giving him Immunity I.T via not being able to Penetrate the Shadow of his Susanoo. light the Manga chapter Canoncally states Via Zetsu.




Sparks said:


> "It must be *his* special healing abilities." Clearly this is referring to something *specific* to Momoshiki and not a *generic* ability. Or do I need to cite the definition of special.



You can cite it all you want, Momoshiki has never shown any Healing ability before That chapter, so unclear whether it's his special Ability. Doesn't change what I said Madara and Obito gained their Healing abilities from absorbing kaguya.
A fraction or Not doesn't change Hagoromo's own words about Madara being Just like his Mother.


Sparks said:


> Great, as having Karma is equivalent to having eaten a fruit.


All this proves Is that Boro was in fact>Adult Sasuke since it took Borushiki+Sarada to take him down and you said karma=eating a Chakra Fruit.


Sparks said:


> Yes, Sparkling Lenny supremacy is inevitable. I should see if they'd add one to the emotes lol


Nowhere was it stated Isshiki's Eyes was better than Rinnegan.  His emblem doesn't imply, nor does it infer his eyes were better. Concede on that argument because you can't even prove that with evidence. Especially since His eyes couldn't even see-through dust material. 

You made a Stupid Assumption saying Isshiki eye was Greater than Rinnegan with no evidence and ambiguous  Emblem which talks about Ranks of Otsutsuki not there Eye powers.



While Madara eyes was able to see invisible chakra of Kabuto ET chakra



Bring people back to Life who has died.





Can see nanosize chakra



Btw Sasuke needed to use his sharingan to See nanosized chakra


You need to concede you position here and admit you were wrong.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 20, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kawaki said he can't use chakra. Now you're being stupid. Why are you doing this?










He used a Jutsu which requires chakra.


----------



## Perfect Susano (Apr 20, 2021)

Could be argued that Madara is immune to her ability. Becoming jinchuriki of the Ten Tails isn't equivalent to becoming a jinchuriki of other Biju. The body of the host and Ten Tails are fused together as stated by Obito contrary to other Biju that are simply sealed in a space inside their host. Ten Tails' jinchuriki is in fact, changed on a biological level. So unless her ability is effective on Ten Tails which sounds ridiculous, a Ten Tails' jinchuriki is likely immune. The Ten Tails on Earth at it's core is simply scattered pieces of the fruit as stated by Momoshiki_(although not literally all of it)_ which is ultimately the source of the transformation into Otsutsuki, which Madara clearly resembles as his form matches Hagoromo. A Ten Tails' jinchuriki is stated to be the same existence as Hagoromo. Hagoromo is an Otsutsuki. Earlier in the series we did not know the significance of Hagoromo's lineage, so obviously a comparison to Otsutsuki wouldn't be brought up. It is clear that Ten Tails' Jinchuriki takes on the form of Otsutsuki due to the fact that they are stated to become an equivalent existence to Hagoromo.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Apr 21, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kawaki said he can't use


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 21, 2021)

JayK said:


> Can Chadara flex out of this one or is he getting squashed between poorly drawn thighs?


He wins either way, unless he really isn't into women.


----------



## JayK (Apr 21, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> If it was automatic, Code wouldn't pierce her with a finger, shush.


Never happened.

You might wanna start reading the manga Simpara apologist.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 21, 2021)

JayK said:


> Never happened.
> 
> You might wanna start reading the manga


A "manga" isn't an "audio book", start using your eyes when you read it.
Code still threatens her in this panel.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## JayK (Apr 21, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> A "manga" isn't an "audio book", start using your eyes when you read it.
> Code still threatens her in this panel.


So you are telling me you actually have no idea how Code's ability works?

Where exactly did he stab her here?

I recommend you read the previous chapter instead of looking like a clown with 0 clue.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 21, 2021)

JayK said:


> Where exactly did he stab her here?


He threatens her, that contradicts her ability.


----------



## JayK (Apr 21, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> He threatens her, that contradicts her ability.


Ah we backpaddeling already are we?

Prolly because you now realised his belts create portals through which he placed his hand to keep his distance from her out of respect.

Why don't you show what's happening as he isn't just threatening her but ACTUALLY tries to pierce her?

And when you are at it already why don't you show the panel in which he states he is > Adult Fate Bros aswell which are >>>> any version of Madara.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 21, 2021)

JayK said:


> Adult Fate Bros aswell which are >>>> any version of Madara


You should've started from this, just so i can say..
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT A FUCKING CLOWN!


----------



## JayK (Apr 21, 2021)

Concession accepted.



Here is your new profile picture.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 21, 2021)

JayK said:


> Here is your new profile picture.


Why would this be my pfp? I'm not a Madara fan, i'm objective. Boruto characters are trash compared to ninja war power levels.
And about threatening Aida, the fact that he threatened her tells that her ability wasn't activated yet.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 21, 2021)

Code kept threatening her until he *realized* his body wouldn't listen to him anymore.

His body wouldn't listen to him, whether he tasked it to slice Ada's threat or not. It's as simple as that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 21, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Code kept threatening her until he *realized* his body wouldn't listen to him anymore.
> 
> His body wouldn't listen to him, whether he tasked it to slice Ada's threat or not. It's as simple as that.


And before the ability got activated, nothing prevented him from putting a "knife on her throat", so Madara incinerates her with katon.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 21, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> And before the ability got activated, nothing prevented him from putting a "knife on her throat"...


You clearly didn't understand how the ability works bud.



> so Madara incinerates her with katon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 21, 2021)

People want to ignore the story, that's why this thread is still ongoing  

Only

*TAIJUTSU*

and

*NINJUTSU*

work on Madara, the end. GG fodder.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> *NINJUTSU*
> 
> *work on Madara*.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 21, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


>


Obviously I meant Senjutsu but I could have left Ninjutsu there too really, since Sexy Jutsu is not Ninjutsu either. It's not like it changes anything. And regardless you were already told that Madara is immortal, no one can kill him only SEAL him, and last I checked Ada wasn't visited by Hagoromo's ghost.


----------



## Sage King (Apr 21, 2021)

Juubidara 
One has to prove if her ability works on Juubito in the first place. Let alone one who absorbed the shinju and awakened Kaguya's eye

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 21, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> He used a Jutsu which requires chakra.



You posted a pic of him after he learned to do it. Naruto had to train him to do it. Ergo he couldn't without ninja training. Doesnt change my point.


----------



## blk (Apr 21, 2021)

12 to 4 


Madara becoming more&more irrelevant to the power scale daily 





BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Why would this be my pfp? I'm not a Madara fan, i'm objective. Boruto characters are trash compared to ninja war power levels.
> And about threatening Aida, the fact that he threatened her tells that her ability wasn't activated yet.



Is this another one of those "i-i don't even like Madara! "

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sparks (Apr 21, 2021)

So much wrong, so little time.


MYGod000 said:


> You made a lot of Headcanon errors in your post.


I only use feats and portrayal.


MYGod000 said:


> The same Manga Also States Ten tails Are what destroy the planets, not Otsutsuki themselves.  If they had Absorbed Ten tails then Isshiki wouldn't have had been on the verge of death.


Juubi + Otsutsuki sacrifice is what drains a planet, not destroys it. The Ten Tails is more valuable for its ability to generate a fruit rather than its individual power.

Complete Chakra Fruit >>>> Juubi used to form that chakra fruit. Why input more energy compared to what you are getting out...


MYGod000 said:


> Common sense should tell you when you're wrong you should concede, *for someone who claims to know Physics*, But unable to understand Kishimoto Manga.


Says the person that said "synchrotron radiation" was verbal flair when its clearly describing an underlying physical process.


MYGod000 said:


> 4th war Kaguya was her at her strongest and most powerful, compared to the  the Kaguya from the Past. the Tailed Beast were smaller back then, Kurama stated he got stronger Via Hate.


No indication that the War Arc Juubi was greater than the one faced by Hag and Ham. Considering Hagoromo's chakra remained stagnant after his death, and halves of his Base power shit on 1R JJ Madara who would have a theoretical boost from an "infinitely stronger Ten Tails" with 1000 years of chakra maturation as you claim, it's clear this is not the case.


MYGod000 said:


> Sasuke Naturally didn't awaken Rinnegan Hagoromo Gifted it to him, Which was the Key to him getting *Yin Seal and Six Paths shadow powers*. Giving him Immunity I.T via not being able to Penetrate the Shadow of his Susanoo. light the Manga chapter Canoncally states Via Zetsu.


Doesn't matter, Sasuke is still the original owner of his Rinnegan. Also Sasuke's 6T Rinnegan + EMS > Madara's 2 Rinnegan. By feats and portrayal.

Again, Sasuke's Susano'o contains properties of his own chakra, and it is the Rinnegan's chakra which counteracted the light of the IT.


MYGod000 said:


> You can cite it all you want, *Momoshiki has never shown any Healing ability before That chapter*, so unclear whether it's his special Ability. Doesn't change what I said Madara and Obito gained their Healing abilities from absorbing kaguya.


I'll take Sasuke's statement of it being *his *(Momoshiki's) special healing abilities over your head canon any day.

Momoshiki heals when he absorbs the jutsu from Katasuke's device in the anime, and this is supported by the accompanying sound effect in the manga [] and when Boruto's wound heals in the Karma spar [] that is reflective of healing abilities.

@Altiora Night  See the above. 


MYGod000 said:


> A fraction or Not doesn't change Hagoromo's own words about Madara being Just like his Mother.


Kaguya >>>> Madara


MYGod000 said:


> *All this proves Is that Boro was in fact>Adult Sasuke* since it took Borushiki+Sarada to take him down and you said karma=eating a Chakra Fruit.


Top kek @ bold

Momoshiki did not have access to 100% of his data/abilities. This doesn't change the fact that Karma contains the data of Otsutsuki which in itself contains the data of countless planets as stated by Isshiki.


MYGod000 said:


> Nowhere was it stated Isshiki's Eyes was better than Rinnegan.  His emblem doesn't imply, nor does it infer his eyes were better. Concede on that argument because you can't even prove that with evidence. *Especially since His eyes couldn't even see-through dust material.*
> 
> You made a Stupid Assumption saying Isshiki eye was Greater than Rinnegan with no evidence and ambiguous  Emblem which talks about Ranks of Otsutsuki not there Eye powers.


The transfer of power is law amongst the Otsutsuki. The Otsutsuki will is literally to be become a "peerless, unique existence".

Peerless = Unequaled

Unequaled in what I wonder when they go around stabbing each other in the back for power. Hard question...

@Bold it's a dust designed to block visual based chakra sight. The Rinnegan and Sharingan would be equally influenced. Only eyes that can peer through dimensions could potentially circumvent it (ie. Jougan and Senrigan).


MYGod000 said:


> While Madara eyes was able to see invisible chakra of Kabuto ET chakra


You literally made that up. The Rinnegan had nothing to do with Nagato's ability to pinpoint Kabuto's location. That was due to Nagato's sensory prowess, not being able to some see some invisible chakra tether.

Kabuto himself states that it is sensing chakra not visually detecting it. This is literally on the page directly prior to the one you posted [].


MYGod000 said:


> Bring people back to Life who has died.


And Isshiki can grant wishes, which would include bringing back the dead.


MYGod000 said:


> Can see nanosize chakra


All this proves is that the Rinnegan has better microscopic vision than the Sharingan. The Byakugan is better still in this regard as Madara is only shown to be able to visualize 8 of the 361 nodes in the chakra network [].

Sasuke's Rinnegan would get the same boost in microscopic vision.


MYGod000 said:


> Btw Sasuke needed to use his sharingan to See nanosized chakra


You are wrong again. There are two facets to the Sharingan's visual acuity: *Kinetic vision* (or precognition) and *Microscopic Vision *(the ability to focus your perception on small area of your visual field to create the effect of a microscope).

Sasuke tracked Isshiki using the Sharingan's Kinetic vision as confirmed by Jigen []. Your comparison is invalid and irrelevant.


MYGod000 said:


> You need to concede you position here and admit you were wrong.


I don't need to concede when you are wrong. On literally every single point.

Get the fuck out of here troll.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fused (Apr 21, 2021)

blk said:


> 12 to 4
> 
> 
> Madara becoming more&more irrelevant to the power scale daily


I know you have no argument left because you appealed to majority. Majority means nothing. If the majority says that the sun is pink doesn't mean that the sun is pink. 

Most people here are Boruto fanboys so of course they'll vote for the Boruto character, that doesn't mean Madara loses. At all.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 21, 2021)

Ten-Tails are mere pets and a means to an end.

If they were a big deal, Ohtsutsuki would have rushed to merge with their Ten-Tails, but they *don't*.

They only care about harvesting Chakra Fruits to update themselves.

It's consumption of Chakra Fruits that allow them to reach godhood, not the pets they use to harvest Chakra Fruits (Ten-Tails).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 21, 2021)

Beside, Eida has planetary byakugan/sensory ninjutsu and instant background knowledge on opponents. She already knows whatever Mads is going to do before he does it.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 21, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Beside, Eida has planetary byakugan/sensory ninjutsu and instant background knowledge on opponents. She already knows whatever Mads is going to do before he does it.


Madara also has planetary Sensory capabilities, since he was able to sense that he, Sasuke, and Obito were the only Uchiha left in the entire planet and the last of their kind (Madara died before the Uchiha Clan Massacre, so he couldn't have known this if it weren't for his planetary Sensory capabilities):



If you think you can catch Madara off-guard you are sorely mistaken, and that's why Kishimoto said he has no weakness.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> Madara also has planetary Sensory capabilities, since he was able to sense that he, Sasuke, and Obito were the only Uchiha left in the entire planet and the last of their kind (Madara died before the Uchiha Clan Massacre, so he couldn't have known this if it weren't for his planetary Sensory capabilities):
> 
> 
> 
> If you think you can catch Madara off-guard you are sorely mistaken, and that's why Kishimoto said he has no weakness.



Yes, but Ada can do it fouth dimensionally up until her birth. She has access to everything in the last 18 years.


----------



## blk (Apr 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> I know you have no argument left because you appealed to majority. Majority means nothing. If the majority says that the sun is pink doesn't mean that the sun is pink.
> 
> Most people here are Boruto fanboys so of course they'll vote for the Boruto character, that doesn't mean Madara loses. At all.



People in this forum hate Boruto's guts with passion 

So if anything the votes prove that in this case they are objective enough to see past their hate and admit that a Boruto character >> Madara

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 21, 2021)

blk said:


> Is this another one of those "i-i don't even like Madara! "


I mean Madara is a cool villain, but the problem is that starting from Juubito, borutoverse gets erased

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Apr 21, 2021)

Madara fans dont realize that he already exists in another anime where he is a total fodder.

(Maybe he is made out of something weak, like paper mache, or even Raditz  Madara


----------



## Fused (Apr 21, 2021)

Saiken0 said:


> Madara fans dont realize that he already exists in another anime where he is a total fodder.
> 
> (Maybe he is made out of something weak, like paper mache, or even Raditz  Madara


Did you really compare Madara to Raditz? Buddy Madara oneshots Raditz with Mugen Tsukuyomi.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Apr 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> Did you really compare Madara to Raditz? Buddy Madara oneshots Raditz with Mugen Tsukuyomi.


Oh, i see how it is now.....


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 21, 2021)

Sparks said:


> So much wrong, so little time.
> 
> I only use feats and portrayal.
> 
> ...


You can't even admit when you're wrong. You used Amando's States about the chakra fruit which he stated Has Tremendous chakra


Momoshiki also stated Killer Bee has Tremendous chakra as well.  Are we to assume He has more chakra than a Juubi too?

It doesn't matter what you say here, ten tails is stated to have the power to destroy a planet, Hagoromo feared it power to do so.  Boruto Manga states ten tails drains the life of the planet


Sparks said:


> Says the person that said "synchrotron radiation" was verbal flair when its clearly describing an underlying physical process.
> 
> No indication that the War Arc Juubi was greater than the one faced by Hag and Ham. Considering Hagoromo's chakra remained stagnant after his death, and halves of his Base power shit on 1R JJ Madara who would have a theoretical boost from an "infinitely stronger Ten Tails" with 1000 years of chakra maturation as you claim, it's clear this is not the case.


Ten tail was greater than Hag and Ham. Sage of six paths Hag is stated to fear  the ten tails.

irrelevant because Kaguya is stated to be At the strongest she ever was during the 4th war, and Zetsu stated her powers got *exponentially* more powerful.

the fact that she can literally keep spamming I.T to Get exponential boost in power.  The People in the 4th war had leagues more charka than the normal People back 1000 years ago.


Sparks said:


> Doesn't matter, Sasuke is still the original owner of his Rinnegan. Also Sasuke's 6T Rinnegan + EMS > Madara's 2 Rinnegan. By feats and portrayal.
> 
> Again, Sasuke's Susano'o contains properties of his own chakra, and it is the Rinnegan's chakra which counteracted the light of the IT.



By feats and Portrayal Adult Sasuke  can't Sense Momoshiki chakra even when he right by him.

Imagine being able to sense chakra build-up,  change in chakra nature, as well as being able to sense Naruto's chakra from another dimension but unable to sense Momoshiki's chakra.   Sasuke used his Sharingan to see Hornet size Jigen, not his Rinnegan. As of boruto, His Rinnegan has no feats outside of dimension hoping, and Being able to decipher codes.

He hasn't even used Genjutsu once in boruto with his rinnegan.


Sparks said:


> I'll take Sasuke's statement of it being *his *(Momoshiki's) special healing abilities over your head canon any day.
> 
> Momoshiki heals when he absorbs the jutsu from Katasuke's device in the anime, and this is supported by the accompanying sound effect in the manga [] and when Boruto's wound heals in the Karma spar [] that is reflective of healing abilities.
> 
> @Altiora Night  See the above.


So he has no excuse why  he lost while he was fully healed them right?


Sparks said:


> Kaguya >>>> Madara



I never disagreed with that


Sparks said:


> Top kek @ bold
> 
> Momoshiki did not have access to 100% of his data/abilities. This doesn't change the fact that Karma contains the data of Otsutsuki which in itself contains the data of countless planets as stated by Isshiki.



Doesn't change what Jigen said about Boro.  Right now you're picking and choosing the evidence you want to accept.


Sparks said:


> The transfer of power is law amongst the Otsutsuki. The Otsutsuki will is literally to be become a "peerless, unique existence".
> 
> Peerless = Unequaled
> 
> ...



The bold is Headcanon, since we have no feats of it in the manga which you are citing from, We only see it in the Urashiki arc when most of you don't want to accept it as canon because it destroys your power scale.
Secondly the did far more to blind the Rinnegan My dude.


Madara still figured out their purpose of that they were aiming for.



They did Far more to block Madara's rinnegan, Madara can see vast distances  with it he was able to See the Shinobi HQ and destroy the brain. Sasuke Hasn't shown any feats of being able to see Vast distances with his rinnegan,  Hebi Sasuke could already see Nano sized Charka


Both Hebi sasuke and Obito with Base Sharingan can see Nano-sized chakra. sasuke following Jigen with his sharingan is a feat Pre-MS sasuke can do.  Madara's sharingan leagues above Hebi Sasuke's eyes.


Sparks said:


> You literally made that up. The Rinnegan had nothing to do with Nagato's ability to pinpoint Kabuto's location. That was due to Nagato's sensory prowess, not being able to some see some invisible chakra tether.
> 
> Kabuto himself states that it is sensing chakra not visually detecting it. This is literally on the page directly prior to the one you posted [].



That could be true, but the difference here Is i'm Open to be wrong on things you are not, you are clearly been proven wrong in this debate but you refuse to acknowledge you made a stupid assumption,  saying Isshiki eyes are better than Rinnegan when that clearly isn't true at all.  Madara would easily see Jigen shrinking with just his Sharingan alone, let alone his Rinnegan.  Even Hebi Sasuke can follow nano size chakra


Sparks said:


> And Isshiki can grant wishes, which would include bringing back the dead.



Wishful thinking  he hasn't granted any wishes.  Nor is there anyone who can confirm these ability to Grant Wishes that Isshiki supposedly has.  right now you Making headcanon.


Sparks said:


> All this proves is that the Rinnegan has better microscopic vision than the Sharingan. The Byakugan is better still in this regard as Madara is only shown to be able to visualize 8 of the 361 nodes in the chakra network [].



I never said  Field of vision from Rinnegan was better than Byakugan, I said the eye isn't better than Rinnegan which can bring back the dead, absorb Jutsu and chakra, Rinnegan can increase the Field of vision by Way of six paths of Pain.



Byakugan can't do any of what i just mentioned above.


Sparks said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan would get the same boost in microscopic vision.



Again, Sasuke hasn't shown nor display this Boost in vision to his Rinnegan. You were just calling me headcanon king but so far most if not all of your post here can be sum up by is headcanon.


Sparks said:


> You are wrong again. There are two facets to the Sharingan's visual acuity: *Kinetic vision* (or precognition) and *Microscopic Vision *(the ability to focus your perception on small area of your visual field to create the effect of a microscope).
> 
> Sasuke tracked Isshiki using the Sharingan's Kinetic vision as confirmed by Jigen []. Your comparison is invalid and irrelevant.



Like I said Above that is a feat even Hebi Sasuke can do pre-MS.


Sparks said:


> I don't need to concede when you are wrong. On literally every single point.
> 
> Get the fuck out of here troll.



You were the one wrong here.

-You couldn't prove Sasuke rinnegan Displayed any Microscopic vision even after assuming it would get same boost as Madara eye

-You were unable to Prove isshiki has these wish granting powers

-You used Amado statements about charka fruit being tremendous in chakra,  which Momoshiki made similar statement about Killer bee's charka

-you were unable to prove the ten tails Back then was more powerful even those Databooks, Manga, boruto Manga all state it can destory planets.

-Was unable to disprove Jigen Statements about Boro>Adult Sasuke


I'll accept your concession.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 21, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> You posted a pic of him after he learned to do it. Naruto had to train him to do it. Ergo he couldn't without ninja training. Doesnt change my point.




Yes, I did Because you said This:


Yagami1211 said:


> *Kawaki said he can't use chakra. Now you're being stupid. Why are you doing this?*




So, The point was to show they have chakra otherwise they wouldn't be able to use *Jutsu which requires you to have chakra*. 

With that being Said Genjutsu one shots her.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 21, 2021)

Boruto fanboys acting like Madara is fodder compared to Boruto characters when it took more than twice the length of the entire Boruto manga series to defeat Madara. And in the end he wasn't even defeated by the protagonists but by Plot hax/asspull. 

Boruto chapter count: 57
Naruto chapter count from Madara's introduction to his "defeat": 120

But sure, Random Toaster #22 "Neg-diffs" someone who took more than 100 chapters to be stopped (and not by the protagonists), I totally believe that the fight would go that way if Kishimoto were to write it. 

Kishimoto who, by the way, said Madara Uchiha has no weakness

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 21, 2021)

Fused said:


> And in the end he wasn't even defeated by the protagonists but by a fodder



Yep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Apr 21, 2021)

Mads gets coerced to laying down in worship in front of Eida by her Love Love Fruit powers, and gets his head stomped as he continues to beg for a show of affection. This isn't much of a fight given what we know of Eida's powers and its only limitations.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 21, 2021)

Anikee said:


> Mads gets coerced to laying down in worship in front of Eida by her Love Love Fruit powers, and gets his head stomped as he continues to beg for a show of affection. This isn't much of a fight given what we know of Eida's powers and its only limitations.


cringe, i thought regular borutards were crazy but there's another bottom to break and it's called "horny borutards"


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Apr 21, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> cringe, i thought regular borutards were crazy but there's another bottom to break and it's called "horny borutards"


I don’t know what kind of non-sequitur argument this is. Worst of any kind I’ve encountered. You are beneath me, you should know that.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 21, 2021)

Anikee said:


> I don’t know what kind of non-sequitur argument this is.


Idk where you see an argument, it's a stable statement of fact.


Anikee said:


> You are beneath me, you should know that.


what makes you think so? Do you scale it with the floor you live on or something? fucking clown.


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Apr 21, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Idk where you see an argument, it's a stable statement of fact.
> 
> what makes you think so? Do you scale it with the floor you live on or something? fucking clown.


Get off my dick, Barragan. I have someone else in mind. You proved your point. You’re an angry edge-lord. I have no interest in making a show with you.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 21, 2021)

Anikee said:


> I have someone else in mind.





Anikee said:


> You are beneath me, you should know that.


......


Anikee said:


> You’re an angry edge-lord.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 22, 2021)

People can talk shit about Madara all they want but the fact remains. Kara was nowhere to be seen during the Fourth Great Ninja War, that means they're fodder. The end.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> People can talk shit about Madara all they want but the fact remains. Kara was nowhere to be seen during the Fourth Great Ninja War, that means they're fodder. The end.


and the fact remains the madara was nowhere to be seen in 1-3 World Wars either.

He is a fodder who got one-shotted by a Zetsu's hand  

please always keep that in mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Fused (Apr 22, 2021)

New Folder said:


> and the fact remains the madara was nowhere to be seen in 1-3 World Wars either.
> 
> He is a fodder who got one-shotted by a Zetsu's hand
> 
> please always keep that in mind.


You need to start reading the manga buddy, Madara caused the 1-3 World Wars through his schemes and manipulations, also Madara even as an elderly could probably solo half the verse by dropping the Gedo Mazo on the battlefield, so now be quiet, go back to reading Minato x Kushina lewd comics or whatever nonsense you do in your free time.


----------



## Karmyque (Apr 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> Madara caused the 1-3 World Wars through his schemes and manipulations



He never caused the wars. All he did was causing Rin's death. Most of his life, he stayed in a cave, depressing and fantasizing about an illusion.


----------



## Fused (Apr 22, 2021)

Karmyque said:


> He never caused the wars. All he did was causing Rin's death. Most of his life, he stayed in a cave, depressing and fantasizing about an illusion.


False, it is shown that he was in charge of the Hidden Mist, as evidenced by the fact that he could orchestrate an entire operation involving Rin and Three Tails, he was in control of the Mist's military and even referred to the Mist anbu as "his puppet shinobi", so he was indeed in control of an entire village.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 22, 2021)

Kishi said that Madara got no weaknesses. 

...but Ada was not yet born back then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 22, 2021)

Arles Celes said:


> Kishi said that Madara got no weaknesses.
> 
> ...but Ada was not yet born back then.


Madara's only weakness is that he can't pee when people are standing behind him. Aside from that Madara indeed has no weakness in battle, as Kishimoto said:



It was also stated that Madara = Beerus, making Madara Universal, so he can indeed solo this verse, Ada's birth is utterly irrelevant:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 22, 2021)

Fused said:


> Madara's only weakness is that he can't pee when people are standing behind him, I relate to Madara for that reason because I am also sensitive and can't pee if I sense a presence behind me. But unless you're actually a creep/pervert/predator and are stalking people into bathrooms, that's not a weakness normally.
> 
> Aside from that Madara indeed has no weakness in battle, as Kishimoto said:
> 
> ...



Wait WTF they both Said that Madara in a crossover with DBZ  would be Lord Beerus Level?


----------



## Fused (Apr 22, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Wait WTF they both Said that Madara in a crossover with DBZ  would be Lord Beerus Level?


No it's just a meme. But this entire thread is a meme so it hardly matters. This thread stopped being legit when people started arguing that Madara unironically loses to Sexy jutsu.


----------



## Danisor (Apr 22, 2021)

Madara is no simp, which brings me to my point... Ada gets her womb dilated by the strongest Uchiha in history

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 22, 2021)

Madara is possessed by chakra as Hagoromo stated, and wants more power. 

Even if we assume she could do this simp it wouldn't change anything Madara will than put her in the infinite dream  like He wanted to do with everyone. 

she becomes food for Madara's chakra.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 23, 2021)

Just read the chapter HolyFuckItSucks. She's apparently nigh-omniscient and turns anybody but blood relatives and aliens into simps. Her powers are weird as hell. 

Amado out here building robots that can see across time and space and is simp-bait, lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

Danisor said:


> Madara is no simp, which brings me to my point... Ada gets her womb dilated by the strongest Uchiha in history


It's the NBD, people here only see the characters as a bunch of numbers and feats, they don't see them as actual characters. They ignore the story and character writing.

I tried to explain many times that Madara is asexual/battle-sexual and thus wouldn't be interested in women, that would grant him victory, but people don't want to listen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sparks (Apr 23, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You can't even admit when you're wrong. You used Amando's States about the chakra fruit which he stated Has Tremendous chakra
> 
> 
> Momoshiki also stated Killer Bee has Tremendous chakra as well.  Are we to assume He has more chakra than a Juubi too?


If I have 1 million dollars, I have a tremendous amount of money.

If I have 1 billion dollars, I have a tremendous amount of money.

Does this mean 1 million = 1 billion because the same adjective was used to describe the two quantities? No

Clearly what Amado is referring to is the larger chakra quantity. Your comparison is irrelevant.

Ultimately the Juubi we see in the War Arc is the combination of not just the Juubi's chakra, but part of the planet's chakra fruit and Kaguya's chakra prior to consuming the fruit. There's no way to determine how much a normal Juubi possesses.

Again, the Otsutsuki would not partake in this process unless the *output* is greater than the *input*. Energy in the complete fruit is greater than the energy in the Juubi irrespective of the sacrifice or planet.


MYGod000 said:


> It doesn't matter what you say here, ten tails is stated to have the power to destroy a planet, Hagoromo feared it power to do so.  Boruto Manga states ten tails drains the life of the planet
> 
> Ten tail was greater than Hag and Ham. Sage of six paths Hag is stated to fear  the ten tails.


Actually, it's the Shinju that drains the planet after an Otsutsuki is fed to it and it transforms. So Otsutsuki + Juubi = Shinju > Planet.


MYGod000 said:


> irrelevant because Kaguya is stated to be At the strongest she ever was during the 4th war, and Zetsu stated her powers got *exponentially* more powerful.
> 
> the fact that she can literally keep spamming I.T to Get exponential boost in power.


Madara had the power of Juubi, which you claim is significantly more powerful than the one that Hagoromo fought. Black Zetsu then absorbed a quantity of chakra from IT that was far greater than the Juubi's.

Naruto and Sasuke with halves of Hagoromo's chakra (without the Juubi, and an inferior one at that according to you) still were able to keep up with a Kaguya with the power of multiple Juubi's greater in power than the original one.

The exponentially stronger/faster Kaguya still got tagged by DMS Kakashi.

So either Hagoromo's power grew considerably after death, or the Juubi (via the Bijuu increasing in strength) did not accrue the boost you claim it had gotten over time.


MYGod000 said:


> The People in the 4th war had leagues more charka than the normal People back 1000 years ago.


Yes, had she fully drained the planet, then she'd be significantly stronger, but she barely scratched the surface of that before being sealed.

Kaguya still had the ability to create her other dimensions in the past, and it was not until this exponential boost that she used ETSB, which was going to create a new time space.


MYGod000 said:


> By feats and Portrayal Adult Sasuke  can't Sense Momoshiki chakra even when he right by him.


A weakened Sasuke who was focused on the Isshiki fight, and a Momoshiki that didn't even have Karma activated at the time.

Need I bring up Madara not sensing Black Zetsu.


MYGod000 said:


> Imagine being able to sense chakra build-up,  change in chakra nature, as well as being able to sense Naruto's chakra from another dimension but unable to sense Momoshiki's chakra.   Sasuke used his Sharingan to see Hornet size Jigen, not his Rinnegan. As of boruto, His Rinnegan has no feats outside of dimension hoping, and Being able to decipher codes.


Yes, because he was tracking the motion of the shrunken Jigen using Kinetic vision not microscopic vision. Stop mixing the two up.

Sasuke's feats with the Rinnegan are still greater than Madara's.

Ameno + S/T Portals + Amaterasu + Susano'o + Genjutsu > Limbo + Susano'o


MYGod000 said:


> He hasn't even used Genjutsu once in boruto with his rinnegan.





MYGod000 said:


> So he has no excuse why  he lost while he was fully healed them right?


Maybe because as it is stated he couldn't fully restore Boruto's chakra.

Doesn't change the fact that Momoshiki does indeed have these healing abilities.


MYGod000 said:


> I never disagreed with that


Good, as that's the only thing you've gotten correct thus far.


MYGod000 said:


> Doesn't change what Jigen said about Boro.  Right now you're picking and choosing the evidence you want to accept.


What claim about Boro by Jigen? Only Code, Kawaki, and Isshiki have ever made statements regarding Boro.


MYGod000 said:


> The bold is Headcanon, since we have no feats of it in the manga which you are citing from, We only see it in the Urashiki arc when most of you don't want to accept it as canon because it destroys your power scale.


Anime is canon and the Jougan has the ability to see through dimensions as seen in the Nue Arc. Senrigan has the power to see through dimensions.


MYGod000 said:


> Secondly the did far more to blind the Rinnegan My dude.


Doesn't change the fact that the dust would block the Rinnegan, Sharingan, or Byakugan's direct line of sight. As it blocks clairvoyant powers of which all the aforementioned chakra sights are.


MYGod000 said:


> Madara still figured out their purpose of that they were aiming for.


You mean Strategy 101, something that is likened to a freshman seminar. lol


MYGod000 said:


> They did Far more to block Madara's rinnegan, *Madara can see vast distances*  with it he was able to See the Shinobi HQ and destroy the brain. Sasuke Hasn't shown any feats of being able to see Vast distances with his rinnegan,  Hebi Sasuke could already see Nano sized Charka


You are again making up abilities the Rinnegan does not have. The Rinnegan has never been shown or implied to have telescopic vision like the Byakugan. Never.

They blocked his field of vision, referring to the Six Paths of Pain's shared field of vision.


MYGod000 said:


> Both Hebi sasuke and Obito with Base Sharingan can see Nano-sized chakra.


Great, I already knew that, as it's an ability that everyone with the Sharingan.


MYGod000 said:


> * sasuke following Jigen with his sharingan is a feat Pre-MS sasuke can do. *


Taka Sasuke can track Jigen now?



Is that what you are claiming? Why did I even bother to reply. You are too far gone in the depths of delusion.


MYGod000 said:


> Madara's sharingan leagues above Hebi Sasuke's eyes.


Great, because we're not comparing against Hebi Sasuke's eyes, we're comparing their ocular powers at their respective peaks.


MYGod000 said:


> That could be true, but the difference here Is i'm Open to be wrong on things you are not, you are clearly been proven wrong in this debate but you refuse to acknowledge you made a stupid assumption,  saying Isshiki eyes are better than Rinnegan when that clearly isn't true at all.  *Madara would easily see Jigen shrinking with just his Sharingan alone, let alone his Rinnegan*.  Even Hebi Sasuke can follow nano size chakra


No, you are just plain wrong. Nagato is one of the best sensors in the manga aside from SM users and Rikudou enhanced characters. Only Karin, Tobirama, and Minato are comparable.

His ability to track Kabuto was via sensory ability as Kabuto states, not visualizing the chakra with his Rinnegan.

No, EMS Madara would not be able to track Jigen who can keep up with Adult Sasuke and RSM Naruto. Not even close.


MYGod000 said:


> Wishful thinking  he hasn't granted any wishes.  Nor is there anyone who can confirm these ability to Grant Wishes that Isshiki supposedly has.  right now you Making headcanon.


Kara members were promised wishes as stated in the manga. It is also a part of his character's origin mythology (the wish granting hammer).

@Altiora Night  can tell you all about it.


MYGod000 said:


> I never said  Field of vision from Rinnegan was better than Byakugan, I said the eye isn't better than Rinnegan which can bring back the dead, absorb Jutsu and chakra, Rinnegan can increase the Field of vision by Way of six paths of Pain.


Isshiki can also absorb chakra. In fact he can shrink the jutsu faster than Preta can absorb it.

Isshiki's eye is >> Rinnegan as it's abilities (when he was only using rods) already shat on Rinnegan and RSM at the same time.


MYGod000 said:


> Byakugan can't do any of what i just mentioned above.


Never claimed it could. Just that Byakugan's perception > Rinnegan in terms of visualizing the chakra network. But we are not comparing the Byakugan and Rinnegan.


MYGod000 said:


> Again, Sasuke hasn't shown nor *display this Boost in vision to his Rinnegan*. You were just calling me headcanon king but so far most if not all of your post here can be sum up by is headcanon.


Except I don't need to show it. The only things that differ among dojutsu users are their special abilities like Limbo vs Amenotejikara, or Kamui vs Tsukuyomi/Amaterasu.

This is equivalent to arguing that all Sharingan users don't possess Kinetic and Microscopic vision, or that all Byakugan users don't have access to 360 degree, X-Ray, and Telescopic vision.

Chakra sights are conserved amongst dojutsu; the only thing that differs are the unique jutsu that they possess.


MYGod000 said:


> -snip-


Another shit tier post from you.

And lol at Boro being above Adult Sasuke.

Monster Boro got manhandled by Borushiki, whose physical parameters are at best on par with an injured, low on chakra Sasuke without his Rinnegan. Adult Sasuke with the Rinnegan decimates Boro, as does a Borushiki at full chakra capacity.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

*Sigh*
This is what happens when you don't read the manga and keep wasting people's time.

MYTrollo the Clown belongs to the circus.

BoruShiki dominated Boro in mere taijutsu and wiped him out completely afterwards with a single attack. He was bullying the guy even before absorbing chakra from Naruto.

Meanwhile, BoruShiki implied that even though Sasuke was injured (PLUS having lost his Rinnegan) and was nearly out of chakra, he would still be a tough fight for him.

This essentially means that a severely handicapped Sasuke (having lost his Rinnegan, injured and exhausted from his fight against Isshiki) is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Boro. His only chances would have been to infect Sasuke with viruses, which could have been at the cost of his own life by getting his body completely destroyed (along with his core).

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

@Sparks 

Be prepared to hear...

"I'll accept your concession."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sparks (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> @Sparks
> 
> Be prepared to hear...
> 
> "I'll accept your concession."


At least I am building up a good selection of quotes for my sig.


----------



## JayK (Apr 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> bunch of numbers and feats


well we are in the Battledome here

of course they are just a bunch of numbers and abilities

if you wanna talk about how great of a character Madara is the New Leaf is right next door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

Sparks said:


> At least I am building up a good selection of quotes for my sig.


A collection of poorly phrased statements with not even a speck of veracity to them.


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

JayK said:


> well we are in the Battledome here
> 
> of course they are just a bunch of numbers and abilities
> 
> if you wanna talk about how great of a character Madara is the New Leaf is right next door


Just because this is a VS section doesn't mean anything. We are talking about how Kishimoto would ideally write this fight, so YES Story and Character Writing matter. A lot. Immensely. Much more than "feats" or "abilities".


----------



## JayK (Apr 23, 2021)

ok zoomer


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

JayK said:


> ok zoomer


Buddy you're only 3 years older than me, don't act like you're fucking Hagoromo the old geezer.


----------



## JayK (Apr 23, 2021)

ok zoomer


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

JayK said:


> ok zoomer


Madara oneshots your fave by the way.


----------



## JayK (Apr 23, 2021)

I don't have a fav

accurate which would mean Madara oneshots nothing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

JayK said:


> I don't have a fav
> 
> accurate which would mean Madara oneshots nothing


You can't not have a fave unless you seriously haven't watched the show (which wouldn't surprise me), anyone who consumes any piece of media ever is bound to pick a fave

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bob74h (Apr 23, 2021)

Sparks said:


> Anime is canon and the Jougan has the ability to see through dimensions as seen in the Nue Arc. Senrigan has the power to see through dimensions.


There's no such thing as canon in naruto objectively so saying the anime is canon is incorrect though



Sparks said:


> No, you are just plain wrong. Nagato is one of the best sensors in the manga aside from SM users and Rikudou enhanced characters. Only Karin, Tobirama, and Minato are comparable.



I thought the anime was canon or did you change your opinion within the span of two seconds





Fused said:


> I tried to explain many times that Madara is asexual/battle-sexual and thus wouldn't be interested in women, that would grant him victory, but people don't want to listen.



Your implying that ndb cares at all for objectivity or actual facts, It's all about headcanon hence why they are simping for this ada chick

I can already guarantee these simps paid some r34 artist to draw them ''entertainment''




BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> cringe, i thought regular borutards were crazy but there's another bottom to break and it's called "horny borutards"



Botutrash stans really have no argument, They focus their brain power instead on simping for sarada and sumire like to quote a borutrash fan ''these kids are hot''


redboy776 said:


> These kids are hot and cute.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bob74h (Apr 23, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Why would this be my pfp? I'm not a Madara fan, i'm objective. Boruto characters are trash compared to ninja war power levels.


Indeed like naruto even said that kurama was right in saying that he got weaker

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Apr 23, 2021)

At first, I thought there were multiple Cyborgs.

Once why I have Amado winning.

Now I will have to wait to see how Naruto and Sasuke react to Ada's simp ability before making any conclusion.

Sasuke might dead against Code and Ada but I have the feeling Naruto is not going down against Code.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 23, 2021)

redboy776 said:


> At first, I thought there were multiple Cyborgs.
> 
> Once why I have Amado winning.
> 
> ...


Yeah cause Baryon Mode Naruto Will make another appearance in the Timeskip and fight Code with no limiters


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Apr 23, 2021)

Code said:


> Yeah cause Baryon Mode Naruto Will make another appearance in the Timeskip and fight Code with no limiters



Idk buddy, dont care anymore.

I dont want to be disapointed, so I have lowered my expectation for the sequel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Apr 23, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Botutrash stans really have no argument, They focus their brain power instead on simping for sarada and sumire like to quote a borutrash fan ''these kids are hot''



Hey, you should not generalize a post of mine to a whole fandom imo. DAMN!!!

I have say it multiple time already that I never had any bad intent when WRITING that line.

I did not though about all the implications of what it can cause.

So to make thing easier for everyone I am giving my sincerely apologies for saying that.

I will make sur to not repeat it, ok?

Also I think, this unknowingly served me as a lesson. So I thank you all for opening my eye on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob74h (Apr 23, 2021)

redboy776 said:


> Hey, you should not generalize a post of mine to a whole fandom imo. DAMN!!!



Yes because boruto fans are known for their high iq as if that was true, They wouldt deny reality as much as they do
I could see other boruto fans saying the same as you like just look how much people are simping for ada here if you need any proof 





redboy776 said:


> I have say it multiple time already that I never had any bad intent when WRITING that line.


It was not about you really, It was about how boruto fans focus on simping for characters instead of spending time doing literally anything else. You were just the worse example to help prove my point.









redboy776 said:


> Also I think, this unknowingly served me as a lesson. So I think you all for opening my eye on that.


Glad that you are bettering yourself instead of doing what you were doing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 23, 2021)

Why did you dislike my post  
@Impulse785


----------



## JayK (Apr 23, 2021)

Should I add in 3T, MS, EMS, Edo, SM Rinnegan Madara + 1 eyed Juudara to make this more balanced?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Impulse (Apr 23, 2021)

Code said:


> Why did you dislike my post
> @Impulse785


Did I? please forgive me @Code

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 23, 2021)

JayK said:


> Should I add in 3T, MS, EMS, Edo, SM Rinnegan Madara + 1 eyed Juudara to make this more balanced?


Ehh it would still be a mismatch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 23, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Just read the chapter HolyFuckItSucks. She's apparently nigh-omniscient and turns anybody but blood relatives and aliens into simps. Her powers are weird as hell.
> 
> Amado out here building robots that can see across time and space and is simp-bait, lmao.


I think she is an amazing character.

Totally not because she slams Madara + his fandom or anything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Apr 23, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Yes because boruto fans are known for their high iq as if that was true, They wouldt deny reality as much as they do
> I could see other boruto fans saying the same as you like just look how much people are simping for ada here if you need any proof
> 
> It was not about you really, It was about how boruto fans focus on simping for characters instead of spending time doing literally anything else. You were just the worse example to help prove my point.
> ...



Well I agree that Boruto fans have their own imperfection but let us not act as if the Naruto fandom is any better.

I am mostly disapointed by both fandom, the constant war.

As fans of the OG serie and now Boruto I would have prefer if there was some sort of respect between both party.

Even if it is just a little...


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 23, 2021)

JayK said:


> I think she is an amazing character.
> 
> Totally not because she slams Madara + his fandom or anything.


I'm pretty sure she's usually the one on the other side of the slamming

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Bob74h (Apr 23, 2021)

redboy776 said:


> Well I agree that Boruto fans have their own imperfection but let us not act as if the Naruto fandom is any better.


I would say their worse like ive been sent death threats by triggered naruto fans for saying canon is nonsense also their just plain ignorant like they see it literally stated that tobirama got wrecked by kin/gin yet they think it never happened, The same goes with mifune negging hanzo they will deny that happened till the day they die 





redboy776 said:


> I am mostly disapointed by both fandom, the constant war.


Keep your expectations low and you never be disappointed
Fandoms in general are toxic and stupid like take the sonic and rick&morty fanbases as infamous examples


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 23, 2021)

Sparks said:


> If I have 1 million dollars, I have a tremendous amount of money.
> 
> If I have 1 billion dollars, I have a tremendous amount of money.
> 
> ...




You're Analogy Failed here, because Momoshiki was able to turn Killer Bee Tailed beast into God Tree while in His dimension.

Making assumptions that all chakra fruit yields stronger boost than a Juubi which is headcanon.  This doesn't change what Momoshiki said: "*Finally, an adequate Harvest" *implying not all the Harvest are big boost.


occam's razor on this.


Sparks said:


> Actually, it's the Shinju that drains the planet after an Otsutsuki is fed to it and it transforms. So Otsutsuki + Juubi = Shinju > Planet.


Actually Wrong again. He states the Shinju is what drains the planet and kills it off, Otsutsuki take the chakra fruit and then leaves for another planet Leaving the juubi on the planet.


I don't need to assume anything more than what is already stated here. Occam's Razor.


Sparks said:


> Madara had the power of Juubi, which you claim is significantly more powerful than the one that Hagoromo fought. Black Zetsu then absorbed a quantity of chakra from IT that was far greater than the Juubi's.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke with halves of Hagoromo's chakra (without the Juubi, and an inferior one at that according to you) still were able to keep up with a Kaguya with the power of multiple Juubi's greater in power than the original one.
> 
> ...



That bottom part in bold is a *False Dilema Fallacy.* Yes, Hagoromo After death got Stronger Why wouldn't he once he had absorbed the Juubi's chakra ande stated to have existed across time?  Obito, after Death, also got stronger was able to Transport his powers to Kakashi and give him DMS across a dimension away.

After you were doing all that woofing in the other thread, it sad to see how far you have fallen just that quick.  First of all, You're suppressing evidence here.  Naruto was the one who was keeping up with her after she was significantly weaker from shifting dimensions and clone spamming her.  BTW Kishimoto stated Naruto's number of clones increased because he got stronger, even Madara, can spam the same number of clones using wood clones.  Sasuke was instantly BFR by Kaguya. Sasuke had to rely on Naruto to free him from Zetsu.


Do you mean the Same Kakashi who Kishimoto stated had Godspeed? that doesn't disprove my point about Kaguya being exponentially more powerful.  What you ignored is story Portrayal,  Hagoromo Feared the Juubi because it can destroy the planet, and Kishimoto states it can destroy planet.  Even the Juubi was Storing chakra to transform into it's Later forms.  Bare minimal the fourth war Juubi was just as powerful as the Juubi Hagoromo and Hamura fought.  That's ignoring Increases in power that the 9 tails made over the 900+ years it's been around.


Sparks said:


> *Yes, had she fully drained the planet, then she'd be significantly stronger, but she barely scratched the surface of that before being sealed.*
> 
> Kaguya still had the ability to create her other dimensions in the past, and it was not until this exponential boost that she used ETSB, which was going to create a new time space.


That is your headcanon.   Zetsu already stated I.T chakra Made her exponentially More powerful than before.

Look up the word *Exponentially*  in mathematical terms. Occam's Razor


Sparks said:


> A weakened Sasuke who was focused on the Isshiki fight, and a Momoshiki that didn't even have Karma activated at the time.
> 
> Need I bring up Madara not sensing Black Zetsu.



You can Bring up Zetsu all you want, even JJ Hagoromo couldn't sense him.



JJ Hagoromo even in prime Couldn't sense Black Zetsu, and he has the highest Sensing ability in the verse. Now, what's sasuke's excuse?


Sparks said:


> Yes, because he was tracking the motion of the shrunken Jigen using Kinetic vision not microscopic vision. Stop mixing the two up.
> 
> Sasuke's feats with the Rinnegan are still greater than Madara's.
> 
> Ameno + S/T Portals + Amaterasu + Susano'o + Genjutsu > Limbo + Susano'o



Sasuke hasn't even used Rinnegan Genjutsu as Adult.  S/T Portal Creation which Drains him to near shin uchiha Level?

EMS Madara chakra Reserves has Been shown to be on par with Teen Rinnegan Sasuke.

Sure Sasuke's Rinnegan Has shown Better space time Feats, But in terms of chakra  reserves and combat he not done anything above Madara.


Sparks said:


> Maybe because as it is stated he couldn't fully restore Boruto's chakra.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that Momoshiki does indeed have these healing abilities.



I'm talking about  him having no excuse for losing to Naruto+boruto Father son attack after He was fully healed from chakra+Pills.  I never said he didn't I just said this was the first time we've heard about these special Healing abilities.  don't twist my words.


Sparks said:


> Good, as that's the only thing you've gotten correct thus far.
> 
> What claim about Boro by Jigen? Only Code, Kawaki, and Isshiki have ever made statements regarding Boro.


Jigen Statements about Boro being enough to handle Sasuke.



Sparks said:


> Anime is canon and the Jougan has the ability to see through dimensions as seen in the Nue Arc. Senrigan has the power to see through dimensions.



That fine, I never said the anime wasn't canon.  Jougan abilities has only been explained in the anime, we haven't yet to see anything in the manga regarding it.



Sparks said:


> Doesn't change the fact that the dust would block the Rinnegan, Sharingan, or Byakugan's direct line of sight. As it blocks clairvoyant powers of which all the aforementioned chakra sights are.



Block Sight, Not Sensing abilities.  That dust cloud Wouldn't against Madara, since it only block Sight, and not sensing.


Sparks said:


> You mean Strategy 101, something that is likened to a freshman seminar. lol
> 
> You are again making up abilities the Rinnegan does not have. The Rinnegan has never been shown or implied to have telescopic vision like the Byakugan. Never.
> 
> They blocked his field of vision, referring to the Six Paths of Pain's shared field of vision.



Never once said Rinnegan has telescopic vision Like Byakugan or even implied it. I said He was able to see Vast distances with his Rinnegan being able to see that he Killed Shinobi alliance HQ which was the brains of them.


Sparks said:


> Great, I already knew that, as it's an ability that everyone with the Sharingan.



Good


Sparks said:


> Taka Sasuke can track Jigen now?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you are claiming? Why did I even bother to reply. You are too far gone in the depths of delusion.



I said  the feat of seeing Shrinking Jigen is something even Hebi Sasuke can do since he can see nano size chakra.


Sparks said:


> Great, because we're not comparing against Hebi Sasuke's eyes, we're comparing their ocular powers at their respective peaks.



Sasuke's eyes At its peak Greater feats of being able to cast Genjutsu with Rinnegan, but His chakra and Reserves of chakra are not Madara Level.  They are below it.


Sparks said:


> No, you are just plain wrong. Nagato is one of the best sensors in the manga aside from SM users and Rikudou enhanced characters. Only Karin, Tobirama, and Minato are comparable.
> 
> His ability to track Kabuto was via sensory ability as Kabuto states, not visualizing the chakra with his Rinnegan.
> 
> No, EMS Madara would not be able to track Jigen who can keep up with Adult Sasuke and RSM Naruto. Not even close.



you were just calling me delusional, but you ignored that someone leagues below EMS Madara level as already Keeping up with Adult Sasuke and Naruto.


Sparks said:


> Kara members were promised wishes as stated in the manga. It is also a part of his character's origin mythology (the wish granting hammer).
> 
> @Altiora Night  can tell you all about it.



He can tell me about it but what Wish has he granted so far?  who in the Kara group can confirm these Wishes came true?  which is my point.


Sparks said:


> Isshiki can also absorb chakra. In fact he *can shrink the jutsu faster than Preta can absorb it.*
> 
> Isshiki's eye is >> Rinnegan as it's abilities (when he was only using rods) already shat on Rinnegan and RSM at the same time.



IDK about that,  because his Jutsu doesn't even work living things while Rinnegan works on living and non living.

Those Rods every Rinnegan user has?  His eyes are not Better than Rinnegan which can produce Jutsu Like Limbo which Isshiki can't even see nor sense.  Isshiki will be on his back every time by Limbo jutsu.


Sparks said:


> Never claimed it could. Just that Byakugan's perception > Rinnegan in terms of visualizing the chakra network. But we are not comparing the Byakugan and Rinnegan.



Never disagreed that Byakugan's Perception>Rinnegan in terms of visualizing chakra. I said His eyes wasn't better than Rinnegan.

Which you were delusional enough to claim it was.


Sparks said:


> Except I don't need to show it. The only things that differ among dojutsu users are their special abilities like Limbo vs Amenotejikara, or Kamui vs Tsukuyomi/Amaterasu.
> 
> This is equivalent to arguing that all Sharingan users don't possess Kinetic and Microscopic vision, or that all Byakugan users don't have access to 360 degree, X-Ray, and Telescopic vision.
> 
> Chakra sights are conserved amongst dojutsu; the only thing that differs are the unique jutsu that they possess.



Which Limbo was Produced by a Rinnegan, so how are you so foolish to claim  Bykaugan is better  than Rinnegan when it can't even see it.  We agreed on the visual scope of the Byakugan is greater, after that it doesn't have enough abilities to put it over Rinnegan.


Sparks said:


> Another shit tier post from you.
> 
> And lol at Boro being above Adult Sasuke.
> 
> Monster Boro got manhandled by Borushiki, whose physical parameters are at best on par with an injured, low on chakra Sasuke without his Rinnegan. Adult Sasuke with the Rinnegan decimates Boro, as does a Borushiki at full chakra capacity.



A Weaker Borushiki Manhandled Sasuke, who couldn't sense him even those as a Teen He was able to Sense chakra.

You actually lose this debate buddy.

Even Sasuke using his shringan was able to see the Change in chakra Nature from boruto's Attack against Momoshiki but Momoshiki was unable to see it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Apr 23, 2021)

Chadara once again walks through the fodder verse that is called Boruto. While Aida's bootleg genjutsu fails to impress him

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 23, 2021)

These clowns say Ada's affecting a JJ probably think Shisui also can yeet a JJ with his KA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Impulse (Apr 23, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> These clowns say Ada's affecting a JJ probably think Shisui also can yeet a JJ with his KA


Well Kotoamatsukami uses Yin release and well JJ Madara has Yin/Yang release and that should nullify it

We don't know how exactly Ada ability works we just know who can resist it and Madara doesn't fit into any criteria unless humans with Otsutsuki powers also count as Otsutsukis and are resistance to Ada ability


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

11 pages and no one can still explain how Ada the fodder doesn't get oneshot by Mugen Tsukuyomi LOL. Sorry people, Madara still emerges victorious, he shall always prevail, only Plot may stop him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> 11 pages and no one can still explain how Ada the fodder doesn't get oneshot by Mugen Tsukuyomi LOL. Sorry people, Madara still emerges victorious, he shall always prevail, only Plot may stop him.


I'm enjoying Smacking Spark Kid around who said: *"Nagato is one of the best sensors in the manga aside from SM users and Rikudou enhanced characters. Only Karin, Tobirama, and Minato are comparable."*


But is unable to explain why Adult Sasuke who is a Rikudou enchanced character couldn't Sense Momoshiki chakra.  Yet he thinks it a good comparison to talk about Madara not sensing Black Zetsu when even JJ Hagoromo couldn't sense Black Zetsu. 

Ada Making Madara love her isn't going to stop him from one shotting  her with Genjutsu since Hagoromo stated he is possessed by wanting More chakra and power like his mother.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Ada Making Madara love her isn't going to stop him from one shotting her with Genjutsu since Hagoromo stated he is possessed by wanting More chakra and power like his mother.


The ability won't work on Madara anyway since he has an Otsutsuki heart, if Boruto and Kawaki count as Otsutsuki because they are the vessels of two Otsutsuki, then Madara is also one due to being the vessel of Kaguya Otsutsuki. This will always be an undeniable truth.


----------



## Impulse (Apr 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> The ability won't work on Madara anyway since he has an Otsutsuki heart, if Boruto and Kawaki count as Otsutsuki because they are the vessels of two Otsutsuki, then Madara is also one due to being the vessel of Kaguya Otsutsuki. This will always be an undeniable truth.


The differences between the two is that Boruto and Kawaki's DNA is being replaced by Momoshiki and Isshiki's DNA which makes them Otsutsuki 

Madara might be resistant to Ada ability because he has Hagoromo and Kaguya ability basically Madara has Otsutsuki powers might give him resistant to Ada ability?


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> The differences between the two is that Boruto and Kawaki's DNA is being replaced by Momoshiki and Isshiki's DNA which makes them Otsutsuki
> 
> Madara might be resistant to Ada ability because he has Hagoromo and Kaguya ability basically Madara has Otsutsuki powers might give him resistant to Ada ability?


Madara literally turned into Kaguya, I don't understand your point, did Madara's DNA not turn into Kaguya herself? What is this?


----------



## Bob74h (Apr 23, 2021)

Uchiha Maddy said:


> Chadara once again walks through the fodder verse that is called Boruto. While Aida's bootleg genjutsu fails to impress him


Indeed like momo got negged by a burrito


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> The ability won't work on Madara anyway since he has an Otsutsuki heart, if Boruto and Kawaki count as Otsutsuki because they are the vessels of two Otsutsuki, then Madara is also one due to being the vessel of Kaguya Otsutsuki. This will always be an undeniable truth.



I get what you're saying, I just saying Even if  she could it wouldn't work is what I'm saying.  It will still get null by Him being possessed by wanting more power and chakra like Hagoromo stated.  Madara was power hungry and possessed by this lust for power.

Naruto series has shown that you can even Break Mind control using Genjutsu. Itachi was able to resist attacking his brother who claimed he was going to destroy the leaf which The genjutsu Itachi was in forces him to protect the Leaf at all cost.


----------



## Impulse (Apr 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> Madara literally turned into Kaguya, I don't understand your point, did Madara's DNA not turn into Kaguya herself? What is this?


Did Madara have Kaguya's DNA before black Zetsu stabbed him? Do you know? I don't 

We don't really know what Black Zetsu really did to bring back Kaguya other then put charka into Madara which in a way does belong to Kaguya since human got charka through maybe that how Kaguya came back 

Kaguya→Hagoromo and Hamura→Asura/Indra and Hamura's children → Everyone else got charka through Ninshu  

We just don't know if Madara had Kaguya's DNA unless there is something I am missing or really know what Black Zetsu did Madara aside from giving him Charka


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Did Madara have Kaguya's DNA before black Zetsu stabbed him? Do you know? I don't
> 
> We don't really know what Black Zetsu really did to bring back Kaguya other then put charka into Madara which in a way does belong to Kaguya since human got charka through maybe that how Kaguya came back
> 
> ...


His body literally turned into Kaguya, I've never been well-versed in Biology stuff, but when you literally morph into someone else, I'm pretty sure it's safe to say that your DNA or your cells or your genetics or something in you anyway belonged/was being transformed to look like that person...


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 23, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Did Madara have Kaguya's DNA before black Zetsu stabbed him? Do you know? I don't
> 
> We don't really know what Black Zetsu really did to bring back Kaguya other then put charka into Madara which in a way does belong to Kaguya since human got charka through maybe that how Kaguya came back
> 
> ...


Your argument is getting destroyed here.


If all Black Zetsu did was give him more chakra, and you're arguing You need DNA to turn them into that person, then You need to concede your position here because Madara was turned into the Kaguya which you said wouldn't have happened unless they had at least similar DNA.

Occam's Razor on this We don't need to assume anything more than what Just happened in canon.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Impulse (Apr 23, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Your argument is getting destroyed here.
> 
> 
> If all Black Zetsu did was give him more chakra, and you're arguing You need DNA to turn them into that person, then You need to concede your position here because Madara was turned into the Kaguya which you said wouldn't have happened unless they had at least similar DNA.
> ...


Isn't Kaguya the Juubi? 


Black Zetsu may have done something to Juubi to allow it take over Madara's body and allow the Juubi to transform into Kaguya. Just a guess I don't think jinchuriki and Tailed beast mix other then Charka


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 23, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Isn't Kaguya the Juubi?
> 
> 
> Black Zetsu may have done something to Juubi to allow it take over Madara's body and allow the Juubi to transform into Kaguya. Just a guess I don't think jinchuriki and Tailed beast mix other then Charka


 Madara after gaining more chakra turned into Kaguya. 


you said You need DNA to do that.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> *Sigh*
> This is what happens when you don't read the manga and keep wasting people's time.
> 
> MYTrollo the Clown belongs to the circus.
> ...


The only person who needs to be in the circus is You. 
These handicapped you just mentioned don't negate the Fact that Jigen Stated Boro was going to Guard the Pot Against a Rinnegan wielding Sasuke until Jigen was fully recovering which was going to take 2 days.

Sasuke was also Weakened when Jigen stated this as well.  You know the Key difference here...Sasuke still had Rinnegan.  

 The only thing Momoshiki Possessed Boruto Said was that He wouldn't be able to defeat Sasuke and leave the battle unharmed.

The only person who needs to read the Manga is yourself. Since a lot of you Boruto Fans Argued Feats and Portrayal>>>>>Headcanon.










His feats against Boro was greater than what he did against sasuke.  Stop making yourself look the fool, and read the manga.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> The only person who needs to be in the circus is You.


No, that would be you, MYTrollo the Clown.



> These handicapped you just mentioned...


*Handicaps.

Learn how to speak/write English, fool.

 



> ...don't negate the Fact that Jigen Stated Boro was going to Guard the Pot Against a Rinnegan wielding Sasuke until Jigen was fully recovering which was going to take 2 days.
> 
> Sasuke was also Weakened when Jigen stated this as well.  You know the Key difference here...Sasuke still had Rinnegan.


He also sent Code to guard Ten-Tails, with Sasuke being the only one capable of going to the place where Ten-Tails is being kept imprisoned.

He sent Boro to guard the pot because he had NO ONE else to do it.

Delta had to remain to the HQ to guard over the recuperating Jigen himself.

Sasuke could have partook in two fights for all we know.

Read the manga, you incompetent clown.



> The only thing Momoshiki Possessed Boruto Said was that He wouldn't be able to defeat Sasuke and leave the battle unharmed.


Ergo, Sasuke would be a tough fight for him. A simple deduction; not one you can make though.

He said he wouldn't leave the fight unharmed.

Meanwhile, he was literally left unharmed against Boro, who couldn't touch him even once.

Seriously, you literally have the reading comprehension and grammar skills of a 5 year old.

Go back to school.



> The only person who needs to read the Manga is yourself. Since a lot of you Boruto Fans Argued Feats and Portrayal>>>>>Headcanon.


As I told you last time, your lack of self-awareness runs as deep as your own stupidity.

The irony however is that you think you're some big shit.

Then again, since you have such a lack of self-awareness, it's not surprising that you don't realize how stupid you actually sound. 



> His feats against Boro was greater than what he did against sasuke.  Stop making yourself look the fool, and read the manga.


His feats against Boro were greater because the gap between him and Boro was much bigger than the gap between him and Sasuke.

As simple as that.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Learn to speak/write


Learn speaking/writing*


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Learn speaking/writing*


Had already edited & kept the 'to speak/write' regardless.

Learn how to make replies out of spite better next time. 

Poor attempt, but hey, don't worry; you'll do better next time.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Learn how to make arguments


Arguments in an obvious thread? What do you want me to argue about? How Madara erases borutoverse? With far superior feats.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Arguments in an obvious thread? What do you want me to argue about? How Madara erases borutoverse? With far superior feats.


Chill, OverTROLL.

You may have changed your name, but you're still very much the same clown you've always been.



Got no time to waste with you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Chill, OverTROLL.


Wow, this is so constructive and such a high level argument... as expected from a borutard. 
Soon i'll have to change the meaning of "borutard" from "boruto wanker" to a "disabled sub-human boruto wanker" in my notebook.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> No, that would be you, MYTrollo the Clown.
> 
> 
> *Handicaps.
> ...


Just like any troll when they can't Make a proper Rebuttal they talk about the most irrelevant point about Grammar.




Altiora Night said:


> He also sent Code to guard Ten-Tails, with Sasuke being the only one capable of going to the place where Ten-Tails is being kept imprisoned.
> 
> He sent Boro to guard the pot because he had NO ONE else to do it.
> 
> ...



Let me regurgitate my argument again since you have a hard time Comprehending things. *Boruto Possessed Momoshiki Displayed Greater Feats Against boro *than he did against Non-Rinnegan Sasuke.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

You know someone has run out of arguments when they go after your grammar  So lame, this is the oldest trick in the book.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Just like any troll when they can't Make a proper Rebuttal they talk about the most irrelevant point about Grammar.


Gotta love the cherry-picking here bud.

Guess I'll use your own catchphrase against you in that case.

"I'll accept your concession."





> Let me regurgitate...


Yeah, because that's what you do, a lot.

You regurgitate nonsense, specifically.



> ...my argument again since you have a hard time Comprehending things. *Boruto Possessed Momoshiki Displayed Greater Feats Against boro *than he did against Non-Rinnegan Sasuke.


Already addressed.

BoruShiki was *bullying* Boro even before absorbing chakra from Naruto.

The exact same BoruShiki stated he wouldn't leave the fight unharmed if he fought Sasuke, despite the latter being injured.

Same Sasuke had also just lost his Rinnegan and was worried about his chakra levels.

The reason BoruShiki wasn't bullying Sasuke the same way he did Boro is because Sasuke is stronger than Boro.

As simple as that.

Though, you had already ignored the vast majority of my points and only took into consideration the part when I told you to learn how to speak/write English.

Guess what ?

Your concessions have been accepted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> You know someone has run out of arguments when they go after your grammar  So lame, this is the oldest trick in the book.


Funniest part is where @Altiora Night tries to shit on @MYGod000 but forgets to take the pants off.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> *jizz-guzzling noises*


Delusional.


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Delusional.


Lol go back to watching your cringe kids' show that exists only because people want to see Naruto and Sasuke instead of the titular protagonist


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Funniest part is how @Altiora Night tried to shit on @MYGod000 but forgot to take the pants off.


Seems like I live inside your head rent free.

Can't stop thinking & can't move on from this thread, eh ?



Then again, coming from a second-rate poster like you, that's nothing surprising.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> You know someone has run out of arguments when they go after your grammar  So lame, this is the oldest trick in the book.



Worst Rebuttal ever.  Tripping online about Grammar where people are bound to make Grammar mistakes. Funny, I don't see him talking about anyone else grammar, but because I called him out he's butthurt about it after calling me a troll.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> Lol go back to watching your cringe kids' show that exists only because people want to see Naruto and Sasuke instead of the titular protagonist


Says the guy who talks about Madara all day.

It's pretty clear you're obsessed and you've filled your own brain space with this guy.

Go get yourself checked.


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Says the guy who talks about Madara all day.
> 
> Go get yourself checked.


All day? Buddy it takes me like 5 sec to write a post, don't think I spend a lot of time thinking of Madara. He's not my favourite anime villain after all.

That being said, go watch your zoomer kids' show


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Seems like I live inside your head rent free.
> 
> Can't stop thinking & can't move on from this thread, eh ?


Normally people pay for a ticket to the Zoo to see some monkeys wilding
Why would i move if i can do that for free in this thread?


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Normally people pay for a ticket to the Zoo to see some monkeys wilding


Seems like you're talking from experience.

Guess people go to the zoo to see you.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

Fused said:


> *jizz-guzzling noises*


K.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Seems like you're talking from experience.


NBD is a Zoo thanks to borutards.
Sometimes it's a circus thanks to likes of New Fodder too.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> NBD is a Zoo thanks to *me*.


We know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> K.


I've seen you post a lot of lewd stuff, are you sure you're okay? If you want to unleash your fantasies go somewhere else, not here, we don't need to read your spamming of the word "sperm" over and over again


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 23, 2021)

That's the best you can do?

Get erased like borutoverse gets erased by Madara, clown.


----------



## Fused (Apr 23, 2021)

Madara Haters can't stop taking Ls!!! Even though Madara literally carries this forum! Think about it, Madara threads always blow out of proportion, Madara remains the King of the Narutoverse, certainly not these alien troglodytes!!


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> That's the best you can do?
> 
> Get erased like borutoverse gets erased by Madara, clown.


K OverTROLL.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Gotta love the cherry-picking here bud.
> 
> Guess I'll use your own catchphrase against you in that case.
> 
> ...


Now you want to talk about Cherry-picking?  Says the Guy whose first response was about my Grammar.



Where is your Proof that  Adult Sasuke after the Isshiki fight was stronger than Boro After losing his Rinnegan?



It took all of New Team 7 to do anything to Boro, Which includes Kawaki that was able to fight  Boruto Possessed Momoshiki which weakened Sasuke lose against.



You sound foolish buddy, Accept your loss and at least wait for your friends to help you out here because You are getting tapped.

BTW your concession is accepted


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Now you want to talk about Cherry-picking?


Yes, because you failed to address my earlier points.

Talk about cherry-picking indeed.



> Where is your Proof that  Adult Sasuke after the Isshiki fight was stronger than Boro After losing his Rinnegan?


The simple fact that he outperformed BoruShiki against Boro.

The simple fact that BoruShiki had to hide and take him off-guard with a Vanishing Rasengan.

The simple fact that BoruShiki obliterated Boro's arm with a single kick and bullied him afterwards.


*Spoiler*: __ 










The simple fact that Boro wasn't even able to land a single hit on BoruShiki.

The simple fact that BoruShiki stated that he wouldn't leave the fight unharmed against Sasuke if he fought him head-on; ergo, Sasuke would be a tough fight for even him.


*Spoiler*: __ 









BoruShiki literally said he can't let his guard down against Sasuke.

All the above points are sufficient to conclude that Sasuke is far stronger than Boro, even an injured and exhausted Sasuke who had just lost his Rinnegan.

You simply don't want to accept it out of your own bias, as per usual. Either that, or you're just plain stupid.



> It took all of New Team 7 to do anything to Boro, Which includes Kawaki that was able to  Boruto Possessed Momoshiki which weakened Sasuke lose.


We have you playing victim when called out on your poor grammar skills, but what am I expected to understand from the shit you just wrote ?

Speak/write *clearly*.



> Accept your loss...


Again, your lack of self-awareness in action.

You couldn't even properly back up your arguments and there we have you gloating.

Since you can't recognize your arguments make zero sense, guess what ?

Concession accepted.





> ...and at least wait for your friends to help you out here because You are getting tapped.


Oh boy, the irony and once again, another demonstration of your lack of self-awareness.

Your pals literally had to intervene and argue *out of spite* without making a single point whilst you were being called out for your lack of reading comprehension and poor grammar skills.

Like, check the above posts and you'll see.

Keep your cheerleaders away next time.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Yes, because you failed to address my earlier points.
> 
> Talk about cherry-picking indeed.


I didn't cherry-pick anything you just don't pay attention.



Altiora Night said:


> The simple fact that he outperformed BoruShiki against Boro.
> 
> The simple fact that BoruShiki had to hide and take him off-guard with a Vanishing Rasengan.
> 
> ...



You've Had a Brain Fart. Otherwise, you wouldn't Be forgetting crucial information, then be trying to act smart while failing miserably



Kawaki Stated Boro will no longer be able to fight After the Core was taken




Kawaki is able to take hits from Momoshiki possessed boruto,  You still ignored Sasuke had a rinnegan when Jigen Made that statements which He didn't have after the Isshiki fight. 



Altiora Night said:


> The simple fact that BoruShiki stated that he wouldn't leave the fight unharmed against Sasuke if he fought him head-on; ergo, Sasuke would be a tough fight for even him.
> 
> BoruShiki literally said he can't let his guard down against Sasuke.
> 
> ...





You're Contradicting yourself, Because what argument have you made here? For the most part, You've not made a single decent argument you've been suppressing evidence while pretending to be intelligent.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I didn't cherry-pick anything you just don't pay attention.


You did; you haven't even addressed a single one of my main points and presented a counter-argument.

All you've done is pretty much veering off-track for the entirety of this discussion bud.

It is what it is.





> You've Had a Brain Fart. Otherwise, you wouldn't Be forgetting crucial information, then be trying to act smart while failing miserably


Make sense for once in your entire life.

You didn't even address all the points I mentioned and there we have you saying you didn't cherry-pick.



Altiora Night said:


> The simple fact that he outperformed BoruShiki against Boro.
> 
> The simple fact that BoruShiki had to hide and take him off-guard with a Vanishing Rasengan.
> 
> ...



Right, you're literally deflecting at this point.

Yet more of your incompetence.



> Kawaki Stated Boro will no longer be able to fight After the Core was taken


Boro literally received a power boost from having his core destroyed. Anyone who's read this fight, has two eyes and a working brain can tell that his physical parameters increased after losing his core.

He one-shotted Mitsuki and Kawaki AND was about to completely crush Sarada, if not for Boruto saving her.

Monster Boro would have annihilated everyone if not for Momoshiki's intervention.

In short, you've literally been deflecting from all the points I've provided, embarking on new ones and still getting destroyed at them.

You're a fucking terrible debater dude.



> You're Contradicting yourself, Because what argument have you made here? For the most part, You've not made a single decent argument you've been suppressing evidence while pretending to be intelligent.


Again, your lack of self-awareness is once more at play.

You weren't even capable of addressing a single one of my points and here's the shit you're talking.



> You've not made a single decent argument you've been suppressing evidence while pretending to be intelligent.


Bravo. You're literally describing what you've been doing the entire time.

Perhaps your self-awareness isn't that bad; it just works the reverse way.



At this point, it's pretty clear for everyone to see.

You're just a clown.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> You did; you haven't even addressed a single one of my main points and presented a counter-argument.
> 
> All you've done is pretty much veering off-track for the entirety of this discussion bud.
> 
> ...


Says the guy who can't even properly debate. 

You've not made any points, not once. You have even been suppressing critical evidence and again trying to pretend to be intelligent. 



Momoshiki possessed boruto used most of Boruto's Chakra doing two feats, and needed to take chakra from Naruto to finish boro. 

Boruto Possessed Momoshiki that fought Sasuke is only 2-3 Days Removed from fighting Boro. 

You're calling me an Idiot and you can't even Follow the Manga.  

Read the manga maybe next time you be Better Prepared instead of being a bottom beta.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 23, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Says the guy who can't even properly debate.


Yeah, I guess at this point it makes sense.

You're downright delusional.

Yep.



> You've not made any points, not once. You have even been suppressing critical evidence and again trying to pretend to be intelligent.


Literally posted them all above bud, and reposted them again for you to see and you were unable to address a single one of them.

Blame yourself for your own stupidity and lack of self-awareness.





> Momoshiki possessed boruto used most of Boruto's Chakra doing two feats, and needed to take chakra from Naruto to finish boro.


Here's yet again proof you didn't even read shit to what I posted.

You're literally a waste of time bud.

BoruShiki was BULLYING Boro even before absorbing chakra from Naruto.

See this ?



See this as well ?



He did these *BEFORE* absorbing chakra from Naruto.

I stated that in my previous posts and I called you out for not addressing them and here you prove me once again that all you've been doing all along has been DEFLECTING.



> Boruto Possessed Momoshiki that fought Sasuke is only 2-3 Days Removed from fighting Boro.


Make sense, clown.

The Boro fight literally happens shortly after the Jigen fight.

Yet again, you're proving you can't read for shit and didn't even understand the events in the mang


> You're calling me an Idiot and you can't even Follow the Manga.


Speak for yourself.

You can't even make a properly phrased statement.

To be expected from a shit debater like you.



> ...being a bottom beta.


You may be shit at debating, but one thing you're good at is describing yourself.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 23, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Yeah, I guess at this point it makes sense.
> 
> You're downright delusional.
> 
> ...




So show you understand THE Result of those two Feats is Borushiki needing Naruto's chakra to finish the fight. What you don't comprehend is the fact is he wasted up his chakra doing those two feats and needed to absorb more to beat boro.  


Altiora Night said:


> I stated that in my previous posts and I called you out for not addressing them and here you prove me once again that all you've been doing all along has been DEFLECTING.
> 
> 
> Make sense, clown.
> ...



Why are you still making irrelevant arguments?

Momoshiki was nearly out of chakra after doing two Feats against Boro and Needed Naruto's chakra to finish him. Momoshiki without Naruto would have been Just as helpless against boro since he couldn't finish him without Outside help.


What Borushiki did Prior is irrelevant when the result ends the say was as it was in canon...with Borushiki needing Naruto's chakra to finish the fight against boro. 



Pre-Rampage Boro is stated to not be that fast.



Now, you're back to grammar again? Accept defeat.


----------



## Sparks (Apr 23, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You're Analogy Failed here, because Momoshiki was able to turn Killer Bee Tailed beast into God Tree while in His dimension.
> 
> Making assumptions that all chakra fruit yields stronger boost than a Juubi which is headcanon.  This doesn't change what Momoshiki said: "*Finally, an adequate Harvest" *implying not all the Harvest are big boost.
> 
> ...


It was your analogy to begin with, comparing the two uses of the word tremendous.

Chakra fruits vary, but they contain the genetic record of all life (past and present) as well as all the entirety of the planet's chakra.
Output > Input


MYGod000 said:


> Actually Wrong again. He states the *Shinju is what drains the planet and kills it off*, Otsutsuki take the chakra fruit and then leaves for another planet Leaving the juubi on the planet.


Not sure what you are talking about here when it is indeed the Shinju that drains the planet and that is what I said. After an Otsutsuki is sacrificed to the Juubi.


Sparks said:


> Actually, it's the *Shinju that drains the planet after an Otsutsuki* is fed to it and it transforms. So Otsutsuki + Juubi = Shinju > Planet.





MYGod000 said:


> Yes, Hagoromo After death got Stronger Why wouldn't he once he had absorbed the Juubi's chakra ande stated to have existed across time?  Obito, after Death, also got stronger was able to Transport his powers to Kakashi and give him DMS across a dimension away.


Whatever chakra Hagoromo and Obito had at the moment of their deaths was fixed. After it ran out, their souls both dissipated from the world. This is the same thing that happened with Isshiki.

I suppose you could argue that Hagoromo existing across time would have improved his mental/spiritual energy, but without a body to produce physical energy/stamina, that half of his power would have remained stagnant.

But since both halves of Hagoromo's power are portrayed as equals, then there's no after death boost from existing across time. Sorry.


MYGod000 said:


> After you were doing all that *woofing in the other thread*, it sad to see how far you have fallen just that quick.


Sounds like you're still salty over being disproven on the star thing.


MYGod000 said:


> Do you mean the Same Kakashi who Kishimoto stated had Godspeed? that doesn't disprove my point about Kaguya being exponentially more powerful.  What you ignored is story Portrayal,  Hagoromo Feared the Juubi because it can destroy the planet, and Kishimoto states it can destroy planet.  Even the Juubi was Storing chakra to transform into it's Later forms.  *Bare minimal the fourth war Juubi was just as powerful as the Juubi Hagoromo and Hamura fought.  That's ignoring Increases in power that the 9 tails made over the 900+ years it's been around.*
> 
> That is your headcanon.   Zetsu already stated I.T chakra Made her exponentially More powerful than before.
> 
> Look up the word *Exponentially*  in mathematical terms. Occam's Razor


Kaguya in control of the Juubi > Mindless Juubi

Post Fruit Kaguya < Kaguya after giving birth to Hag/Ham. The portions of her chakra were large enough that she needed to merge with Juubi to take them back.

Black Zetsu's statement on exponential growth only makes a comparison between a Kaguya who had been weakened by Amenominaka use and the Kaguya after absorbing the second batch of IT chakra.

That statement at best puts that Kaguya signifcantly above the initially revived Kaguya, but it makes no comparison between a theoretical Post Fruit Kaguya who had both Hagoromo and Hamura's chakra potential and ETSB Kaguya.

Again, had Kaguya succeeded in finishing absorbing the planet's chakra, then she would have definitively surpassed her power in the past.



MYGod000 said:


> You can Bring up Zetsu all you want, even JJ Hagoromo couldn't sense him.
> 
> 
> JJ Hagoromo even in prime Couldn't sense Black Zetsu, and he has the highest Sensing ability in the verse. Now, what's sasuke's excuse?


Even if Hagoromo did sense Black Zetsu, he wouldn't be able to tell that the signature was aberrant, as he doesn't even know Black Zetsu existed in the first place.

And maybe just like Karin, Black Zetsu could hide his signature from detection.


MYGod000 said:


> Sasuke hasn't even used Rinnegan Genjutsu as Adult.  S/T Portal Creation which Drains him to near shin uchiha Level?


Proof he can't use Genjutsu lol

And Sasuke has improved his S/T portal creation since the Gaiden. He teleported to the Juubi dimension from Earth, teleported from the Juubi dimension to where Jigen had taken Naruto, proceeded to fight against Jigen (who further drained his chakra with rods) alongside Naruto, and then still had enough chakra to open a third portal.


MYGod000 said:


> EMS Madara chakra Reserves has Been shown to be on par with Teen Rinnegan Sasuke.


No. This is just patently false.


MYGod000 said:


> I'm talking about  him having no excuse for losing to Naruto+boruto Father son attack after He was fully healed from chakra+Pills.  I never said he didn't I just said this was the first time we've heard about these special Healing abilities.  *don't twist my words.*


These were your exact words: "*Momoshiki has never shown any Healing ability before That chapter*, so unclear whether it's his special Ability."

@Bold I posted a scan showing Momoshiki had used healing abilities in chapter 10 and in the Boruto/Kawaki spar, so you were wrong on that point.

@Underline You ignored a direct statement from Sasuke that they were Momoshiki's special healing abilities, so you were wrong on that point as well.

Now you are backtracking saying I was twisting your words.

Momoshiki used a Rasengan that was the same size as the Parent/Child Rasengan in the anime. It doesn't take much to know that because Boruto could only make a Vanishing Rasengan at that point, that at scale, a lightning-nature enhanced Rasengan would be more powerful than a normal Rasengan.


MYGod000 said:


> Jigen Statements about Boro being enough to handle Sasuke.


Sure, if Boro managed to get his virus gimmick off first. But in terms of physical stats, no.


MYGod000 said:


> That fine, I never said the anime wasn't canon.  Jougan abilities has only been explained in the anime, we haven't yet to see anything in the manga regarding it.


Is this thread suddenly restricted to manga only feats? Jougan has the ability to detect rifts in S/T as well as the ability to see between dimensions. All I said was such an ability to see between dimensions would allow one to circumvent the dust.


MYGod000 said:


> Block Sight, Not Sensing abilities.  That dust cloud Wouldn't against Madara, since it only block Sight, and not sensing.


Never said the dust blocked sensing abilities, only clairvoyant chakra sight abilities, of which the Rinnegan and Sharingan also rely on.

Good, because Isshiki can also summon anti-sensory cubes.


MYGod000 said:


> Never once said Rinnegan has telescopic vision Like Byakugan or even implied it. I said *He was able to see Vast distances with his Rinnegan being able to see that he Killed Shinobi alliance HQ which was the brains of them.*


That is what telescopic vision is. The ability to zoom in on distant targets, which is what you are claiming Madara can do. Hiashi needed the Byakugan to see the country that the Juubidama destroyed.

The Rinnegan does not have this ability.


MYGod000 said:


> I said  the feat of seeing Shrinking Jigen is something even Hebi Sasuke can do since he can see nano size chakra.


Visualizing an object as small as Jigen and tracking an object as small as Jigen moving at Jigen's speed are not the same thing. Hebi Sasuke can do the former but not the latter.


MYGod000 said:


> He can tell me about it but what Wish has he granted so far?  who in the Kara group can confirm these Wishes came true?  which is my point.


Wishes were promised after they aided Jigen in obtaining the chakra fruit. Even Amado had his own wish that he wanted granted.


MYGod000 said:


> IDK about that,  because his Jutsu doesn't even work living things while Rinnegan works on living and non living.


Irrelevant. Are chakra based ninjutsu living things? If not, then Isshiki can shrink them faster than he can absorb them.


MYGod000 said:


> Those Rods every Rinnegan user has?  His eyes are not Better than Rinnegan which can produce Jutsu Like Limbo which Isshiki can't even see nor sense.  Isshiki will be on his back every time by Limbo jutsu.


Madara's Rinnegan get eviscerated if Daikokuten coupled with shrunken rods are unrestricted. Baryon Naruto barely damaged Isshiki with physical force.


MYGod000 said:


> Never disagreed that Byakugan's Perception>Rinnegan in terms of visualizing chakra. I said *His eyes wasn't better than Rinnegan.*
> 
> Which you were delusional enough to claim it was.


Except they are, by portrayal on the mural. And by feats of defeating a superior Rinnegan user.


MYGod000 said:


> Which Limbo was Produced by a Rinnegan, so how are you so foolish to claim  Bykaugan is better  than Rinnegan when it can't even see it.  We agreed on the visual scope of the Byakugan is greater, after that it doesn't have enough abilities to put it over Rinnegan.


Never said Byakugan was greater than Rinnegan, only Isshiki's eye.


MYGod000 said:


> A *Weaker Borushiki *Manhandled Sasuke, who couldn't sense him even those as a Teen He was able to Sense chakra.


Nope. Borushiki had the chakra to do two kicks and levitate before he ran out of chakra in the Boro fight.

The Borushiki that fought Sasuke had enough chakra remaining to heal Boruto's wounds, spar with Kawaki, tank a kick from Sasuke, block a full power slash from Sasuke, tank Chidori Nagashi, make a clone, make a Vanishing Rasengan, and open a portal.

So no, the absorbed chakra notwithstanding, the Borushiki that fought Sasuke was stronger than the Borushiki that fought Boro prior to taking chakra from Naruto.


MYGod000 said:


> You actually lose this debate buddy.


Well, surprisingly enough, I didn't even get an "I'll accept your concession." Must be getting through that thick skull of yours.

You're also misconstruing my comment about Nagato's sensory abilities. Nagato/Minato/Tobirama/Muu/Karin are the best base sensors without additional modes or chakra powerups.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 24, 2021)

Sparks said:


> It was your analogy to begin with, comparing the two uses of the word tremendous.
> 
> Chakra fruits vary, but they contain the genetic record of all life (past and present) as well as all the entirety of the planet's chakra.
> Output > Input
> ...



Boruto Otsutsuki's need to sacrifice Themselves to create a Shinju, Madara and Obito didn't need to do that.



Sparks said:


> Whatever chakra Hagoromo and Obito had at the moment of their deaths was fixed. After it ran out, their souls both dissipated from the world. This is the same thing that happened with Isshiki.


Wrong, Hagoromo is stated to exist beyond space-time


Before Hagoromo Left, he released the Edo Tensei, Brought Back the Dead, Learned how to undo I.T all while dead.

considering his Creation of all things in the universe is still the most OP thing in existence. 



Sparks said:


> I suppose you could argue that Hagoromo existing across time would have improved his mental/spiritual energy, but without a body to produce physical energy/stamina, that half of his power would have remained stagnant.
> 
> But since both halves of Hagoromo's power are portrayed as equals, then there's no after death boost from existing across time. Sorry.


Both Halves was equal, but the combatant were not.


Sparks said:


> Sounds like you're still salty over being disproven on the star thing.



That is a Red Herring Fallacy.


Sparks said:


> Kaguya in control of the Juubi > Mindless Juubi
> 
> Post Fruit Kaguya < Kaguya after giving birth to Hag/Ham. The portions of her chakra were large enough that she needed to merge with Juubi to take them back.
> 
> ...


That is an assumption. The Boruto Anime Proves Over time the chakra on Earth was stronger than the chakra Back then.


Boruto take's place 14 years after Kaguya and Madara.

The fact No one Had a significant amount of chakra  Back when Kaguya took over, Moreover she can spam I.T for Exponential Boost in power. Finally, she is the only one stated to have the chakra requirement to do Amenominaka proves my point.



Sparks said:


> Even if Hagoromo did sense Black Zetsu, he wouldn't be able to tell that the signature was aberrant, as he doesn't even know Black Zetsu existed in the first place.
> 
> And maybe just like Karin, Black Zetsu could hide his signature from detection.


Nice Headcanon.

The only conclusion to make from this is that Hagoromo and Madara couldn't Sense Black Zetsu.  This doesn't Change the fact that Sasuke was unable to Sense Momoshiki after Isshiki was dead and gone.



Sparks said:


> Proof he can't use Genjutsu lol



Never said he couldn't, I said he hasn't there is a difference.


Sparks said:


> And Sasuke has improved his S/T portal creation since the Gaiden. He teleported to the Juubi dimension from Earth, teleported from the Juubi dimension to where Jigen had taken Naruto, proceeded to fight against Jigen (who further drained his chakra with rods) alongside Naruto, and then still had enough chakra to open a third portal.




No proof He improved his S/T Jutsu Otherwise you would have citied the Evidence for that. Did you not read my previous rebuttal? Weakened Obito using 100 healing could search through all 6 of Kaguya's dimensions. The only time Sasuke Stated He uses massive amounts Of chakra was Kaguya's dimension.

We see this when He was barely able to Keep up with Kinshiki, and resorted to S/T Ameno Jutsu against him. We later see Two Kages stomp Kinshiki



Jigen's Rods Was barely absorbing Base Naruto's chakra.


Sparks said:


> No. This is just patently false.
> 
> These were your exact words: "*Momoshiki has never shown any Healing ability before That chapter*, so unclear whether it's his special Ability."
> 
> ...


I wasn't wrong about that It was never stated in chapters 7-8 Of Boruto Manga that Momoshiki had special healing ability while he was getting stomped casually.


Sparks said:


> Sure, if Boro managed to get his virus gimmick off first. But in terms of physical stats, no.


If we are going off The information that is given to use Then Yes, Boro>That Sasuke.


Sparks said:


> Is this thread suddenly restricted to manga only feats? Jougan has the ability to detect rifts in S/T as well as the ability to see between dimensions. All I said was such an ability to see between dimensions would allow one to circumvent the dust.


Never said it's manga only Feats. All i'm saying There Anime doesn't follow the Manga 100% of the time.  These feats int he anime doesn't exist in the manga.



Sparks said:


> Never said the dust blocked sensing abilities, only clairvoyant chakra sight abilities, of which the Rinnegan and Sharingan also rely on.
> 
> Good, because Isshiki can also summon anti-sensory cubes.


It still doesn't  isn't Better than Rinnegan which can rip out your soul resulting into an instantly kill.

Nor can Isshiki eyes Gather information from Just reading the minds of people like Rinnegan can do.

Nor can Isshiki eye Make Taijutsu useless like rinngan can.

We can conclude Isshiki's eyes in some areas are better but overall his eyes are inferior.



Sparks said:


> That is what telescopic vision is. The ability to zoom in on distant targets, which is what you are claiming Madara can do. Hiashi needed the Byakugan to see the country that the Juubidama destroyed.
> 
> The Rinnegan does not have this ability.



Just pointing out what Madara said after he killed the shinobi alliance HQ which was a Country away.




Sparks said:


> Visualizing an object as small as Jigen and tracking an object as small as Jigen moving at Jigen's speed are not the same thing. Hebi Sasuke can do the former but not the latter.



Never said he could Follow Jigen speed, I said seeing Jigen Size is a feat even Hebi Sasuke can do.  


Sparks said:


> Wishes were promised after they aided Jigen in obtaining the chakra fruit. Even Amado had his own wish that he wanted granted.



What was Amado's wish?


Sparks said:


> Irrelevant. Are chakra based ninjutsu living things? If not, then Isshiki can shrink them faster than he can absorb them.


Considering He has To See what is shrinking. Isshiki hasn't proven he can shrink Giant Objects at all.

He had to Resort to Dropping Pillars on KK.


Sparks said:


> Madara's Rinnegan get eviscerated if Daikokuten coupled with shrunken rods are unrestricted. Baryon Naruto barely damaged Isshiki with physical force.


If Madara is unrestricted by Plot Limbo would Chop Isshiki in half.  Isshiki wouldn't even be able to do anything about it.


Too Bad weakened Sasuke could See those Rods



Sparks said:


> Except they are, by portrayal on the mural. And by feats of defeating a superior Rinnegan user.


That fine, Kaguya defeated Isshiki.

Before you say it was Off guard attack, that is exactly how it will play out with Madara using Limbo since* Isshiki will always be off guard and never be able to see them until he gains a Rinnegan.*


Sparks said:


> Never said Byakugan was greater than Rinnegan, only Isshiki's eye.



His eyes didn't save him against Kaguya.


Sparks said:


> Nope. Borushiki had the chakra to do two kicks and levitate before he ran out of chakra in the Boro fight.
> 
> The Borushiki that fought Sasuke had enough chakra remaining to heal Boruto's wounds, spar with Kawaki, tank a kick from Sasuke, block a full power slash from Sasuke, tank Chidori Nagashi, make a clone, make a Vanishing Rasengan, and open a portal.
> 
> So no, the absorbed chakra notwithstanding, the Borushiki that fought Sasuke was stronger than the Borushiki that fought Boro prior to taking chakra from Naruto.



Completely irrelevant Point you made here.  Momoshiki possessed Boruto in the boro fight had Greater feats.

Adult Sasuke that Jigen trusted Boro against is>Sasuke that Borushiki fought who no longer had a Rinnegan and Ran out of chakra in the fight against Borutshiki.  Kawaki couldn't do anything Against Boro, but handle Borushiki even without Karma seal.



Sparks said:


> Well, surprisingly enough, I didn't even get an "I'll accept your concession." Must be getting through that thick skull of yours.
> 
> You're also misconstruing my comment about Nagato's sensory abilities. Nagato/Minato/Tobirama/Muu/Karin are the best base sensors without additional modes or chakra powerups.



I didn't Misconstrue anything.  You have a Habit of Jumping to conclusions, Just like you said EMS Madara wouldn't be able to Follow Jigen even those EMS Sasuke whose tiers Below EMS Madara was able to follow and React to a God tier.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 24, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> So show you understand THE Result of those two Feats is Borushiki needing Naruto's chakra to finish the fight. What you don't comprehend is the fact is he wasted up his chakra doing those two feats and needed to absorb more to beat boro.


Piss-poor explanation.

You're literally grasping at straws kiddo.

Against Boro, Momoshiki stated that Boruto was nearly out of chakra. He had actively fought Boro, whereas he did less in the fight against Isshiki.

He had less chakra during the Boro fight than during the Isshiki fight. This is obvious to anyone who's read those two fights.

BoruShiki literally had to HIDE and he afterwards said he can't let his guard down against Sasuke.

That's not something he said against Boro meanwhile.

You're dragging this shit out and are too proud to concede at this point.



> Why are you still making irrelevant arguments?


You couldn't even address a SINGLE argument, you kept deflecting ALL of them and because of that, you call ALL of them irrelevant.

People aren't as stupid as you, MYTrollo.

I take it as an indirect admission that you've chickened out and conceded on these points and you can't argue them, BUT you're too proud to admit this.

And too dense too.


> Momoshiki was nearly out of chakra after doing two Feats against Boro and Needed Naruto's chakra to finish him. Momoshiki without Naruto would have been Just as helpless against boro since he couldn't finish him without Outside help.


I'll just repeat what I said.



> Against Boro, Momoshiki stated that Boruto was nearly out of chakra. He had actively fought Boro, whereas he did less in the fight against Isshiki.
> 
> This is obvious to anyone who's read those two fights.
> 
> BoruShiki literally had to HIDE and he afterwards said he can't let his guard down against Sasuke.



This entire discussion has been an entire mess with you not having been able to make a single valid argument.

You really are a piss poor debater and yet, you think you are big shit.





> Now, you're back to grammar again? Accept defeat.


You're back to acting like a lil' bitch and play the grammar card again ?

This entire argument has been you not even being able to make a single correct argument, not addressing a single one of my main arguments, running away from them and shifting goalposts.

Despite that, we have the delusional clown that you are acting all high & mighty.



Get yourself checked delusional kid and FOH.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sufex (Apr 24, 2021)

Code said:


> Why did you dislike my post
> @Impulse785


Have another

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sufex (Apr 24, 2021)

Code said:


> Why did you dislike my post
> @Impulse785


I removed it. I am too weak.


But how does this thread have over 10 pages.

Great bait @JayK

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## uchihakil (Apr 24, 2021)

Copied and pasted...

Juudara was kaguya's vessel, he absorbed the god tree (kaguya talked to him throu the god tree) and when he casted IT her face was forshadowed. Black zetsu got a host for kaguya to revive in, so one simply can not draw the conclusion that madara will be affected by eida's hax.

And without that hax, she gets raped by Juudara's limbo.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sparks (Apr 24, 2021)

"Isshiki hasn't proven he can shrink Giant Objects at all."

I'm not going to continue arguing with someone that clearly hasn't read the manga. 





Sufex said:


> I removed it. I am too weak.
> 
> 
> But how does this thread have over 10 pages.
> ...


Let's get it to 20.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 24, 2021)

A feat done *casually* and by a Jigen who had *already reached his limit* might I add.

This giant coffin was far bigger than and contained both Naruto's Kurama avatar and Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 24, 2021)

Sparks said:


> I'm not going to continue arguing with someone that clearly hasn't read the manga.


As we should all.

The guy is literally, a waste of time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 24, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> As we should all.
> 
> The guy is literally, a waste of time.


Amen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sparks (Apr 24, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> A feat done *casually* and by a Jigen who had *already reached his limit* might I add.
> 
> This giant coffin was far bigger than and contained both Naruto's Kurama avatar and Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.


Not to mention that Sukunahikona's speed and power increased significantly after Isshiki revived. He was able to completely and instantly shrink Koji's continuously burning flames.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Impulse (Apr 24, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Madara after gaining more chakra turned into Kaguya.
> 
> 
> you said You need DNA to do that.


Maybe I worded it wrong but ok

The reason why I mentioned DNA was because that how the Karma mark works. As a example that Amado used for Boruto the karma mark that Momoshiki gave to Boruto would basically replace Boruto's DNA with Momoshiki which then Momoshiki can resurrect himself sacrificing Boruto for it


Meanwhile Kaguya was sort of already in war arc as the Juubi since Kaguya is the Juubi 


Black Zetsu could just turned the Juubi into Kaguya unless you have anything else to provide. It not explained how Black Zetsu brought Kaguya back 



When Isshiki did resurrect himself from Jigen it was confirmed that Jigen was dead 



And when Isshiki died there was no sign of Jigen body around at all


Unlike Kaguya when she lost Madara was still there as you know 


The process that Kaguya and Isshiki did are different from each other


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 24, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Piss-poor explanation.
> 
> You're literally grasping at straws kiddo.
> 
> ...




The only thing He said is he won't Walk away unarmed if he faces him head-on. He didn't imply he will lose; he doesn't say He will die.  He just said He will be injured. 

I don't know what you're trying to look for, but the Fact is it pretty much implied Sasuke was going to Lose Against Boruto in that fight, and the only thing Momoshiki was worried about was getting Hurt. Then there is also the fact He was fighting Two Opponents.

You said Poor Explanation? You've been going around in circles, saying the same things without even coming to a new conclusion Even after I told you the Result of Momoshiki Kicking Boro ends with Momoshiki running out of chakra and Needing to Go absorb More from Naruto. 



Altiora Night said:


> You're dragging this shit out and are too proud to concede at this point.
> 
> 
> You couldn't even address a SINGLE argument, you kept deflecting ALL of them and because of that, you call ALL of them irrelevant.



I have been Addressing your Arguments. You keep talking about the same feeble Kick, Momoshiki did to Boro, the fact the first kick blow off Boro's Arm, but the Second Kick didn't should tell you Momoshiki was getting weaker. In the Next panel, he _*states he is almost out of chakra.*_

This Implies He was Running out of chakra.  I didn't deflect anything If anything is deflecting is you talking about Peoples Grammars when you lose.  3 of your post in here after I told you the end Result Was about Grammar


Altiora Night said:


> _*
> 
> People aren't as stupid as you, MYTrollo.
> 
> ...


You're inability to comprehend That Momoshiki, after doing two feats got weaker and needed more chakra to finish shows You didn't read the Manga. 


You've never had any Points, You're Argument died the moment I post the Scans of Momoshiki running out of chakra after two Kicks on boro.  one Of those Kicks Resulted in boro Lossing an Arm and the other one didn't they Cut to the next panel and verbatim states *I'm almost out of chakra. *





Altiora Night said:


> _*
> You're back to acting like a lil' bitch and play the grammar card again ?
> 
> This entire argument has been you not even being able to make a single correct argument, not addressing a single one of my main arguments, running away from them and shifting goalposts.
> ...





I addressed your main point; I countered your Argument About Momoshiki Kicking Boro, which ends with Him losing chakra needing to absorb more. 

The other Point about Momoshiki Hiding from weakened Sasuke Had nothing to do with what you're trying to insinuate, he doesn't want to face him head-on, not because he will lose, but because he won't leave unharmed. 

Then there are two Opponents he is fighting, Momoshiki isn't stupid he already fought two Opponents at once and had to run from them.


Take your L and stop Crying Kid you lost.


----------



## Fused (Apr 24, 2021)

No one was able to give me a convincing reason as to why Kara didn't participate in the war against Uchiha Madara despite their "overwhelming power"... Like this Ada toaster can apparently oneshot Madara and yet she was nowhere to be seen while Madara was solo'ing the world?

Give. Me. A. Break.

Madara oneshots Ada and all of Kara, once again Madara proves his superiority. They have no counter to Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 24, 2021)

Fused said:


> No one was able to give me a convincing reason as to why Kara didn't participate in the war against Uchiha Madara despite their "overwhelming power"...


Obviously because they didn't exist in canon.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 24, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Maybe I worded it wrong but ok
> 
> The reason why I mentioned DNA was because that how the Karma mark works. As a example that Amado used for Boruto the karma mark that Momoshiki gave to Boruto would basically replace Boruto's DNA with Momoshiki which then Momoshiki can resurrect himself sacrificing Boruto for it
> 
> ...



That is hardly relevant when  the end result was Madara was turned into Kaguya.  You said for that to happen there genetic make-up would need to be mostly off that person. 


I don't see how this is any different then Boruto Process of creating  a God tree which they need to Sacrifice Otsutsuki to do it, while Madara, and Obito didn't have to sacrifice anyone to create their God tree.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 24, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> A feat done *casually* and by a Jigen who had *already reached his limit* might I add.
> 
> This giant coffin was far bigger than and contained both Naruto's Kurama avatar and Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.



Like I told Spark man, None of that saved him from Kaguya beat stomping him into the ground. 


The fact that Kaguya; was revived, Isshiki did nothing even those He was betrayed and Nearly left for dead shows He at least scared of her by that point. 


The proof is; in the pudding when He verbatim stated he be Going after Amado for Betraying him.  Kaguya would have been beneficial to him since he needed *another Otsutsuki to sacrifice.*

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Animegoin (Apr 24, 2021)

13 pages!? Fr

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 24, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> 13 pages!? Fr


On some real shit, If you read the first pages of people Saying "Madara get turned into a simp" Now Boruto Fans claiming People are trolling when this whole thread was a troll For people to wank a Boruto villain who has no feats outside of Sexy Jutsu


----------



## JayK (Tuesday at 10:53 AM)

bump

Can Simpara finally win this?


----------



## JayK (Tuesday at 10:53 AM)

Oh nvm I forgot he is still dead and irrelevant.

My bad.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JayK (Tuesday at 11:01 AM)

I shall hereby summon the champions of Simpara.

Eons become instant.

@Fused @MYGod000 @Raiken @ARGUS @Perfect Susano @WorldsStrongest

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Tuesday at 11:04 AM)

JayK said:


> the champions of Simpara.




what don't i know that you do?
offtopic: who would win, ada or mecha naruto?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Tuesday at 11:07 AM)

Do you know who is dead irrelevant fodder? Ada.

Because this is the first and last relevant thread Ada ever had in the NBD, and it was only thanks to Myself and Madara.

Meanwhile, Madara's got tons of popular threads since then, including one that is very recent and is almost at the 13 page mark:





Face it, Madara is more relevant than your fave will ever be.

And Madara's popularity ironically helps those he is regularly put against.

No one would talk about Momoshiki, Isshiki, Fatshiki, Urashiki, Kaguya, Ada, if they weren't put against Madara.

Just deal with it, Madara is the most popular Naruto villain ever and this will never change.

And it is not a surprise or a coincidence that Madara is also the Naruto character that comes closest to the DBZ fighter archetype (i.e. a fighter who uses wits, cunning, and brains over raw brute brawns).


Madara still blitzes the fodder after 2 years btw. Limbo GG.


----------



## JayK (Tuesday at 11:07 AM)

@Fused Who is my fave?


----------



## Fused (Tuesday at 11:08 AM)

JayK said:


> @Fused Who is my fave?


Kakashit, since you're @Santoryu

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JayK (Tuesday at 11:11 AM)

Fused said:


> Kakashit, since you're @Santoryu


Wrong. 

My fave is Simpara (my fave).


----------



## Sleepless (Tuesday at 11:56 AM)

Half this thread deserves prison-time for simping for Ada

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MYGod000 (Tuesday at 12:40 PM)

Madara can easily resist Her ability like Shikamaru was resisting it.

The fact that Juubi Changed people DNA in to Otsutsuki like Giving you horns, and White hair being able to fly just like Otsutsuki members; I see no reason why Madara wouldn't be able to resist her abilities only downplayers will ignore Shikamaru was able to resist her. Madara wins.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sparks (Tuesday at 12:54 PM)

Sage Transformation =/= Otsutsukification

Ada simp stomps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Tuesday at 12:58 PM)

Sparks said:


> Sage Transformation =/= Otsutsukification


true, jj is next level, something average otsutsukis dream to become someday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSMG (Tuesday at 1:17 PM)

Madara is a pimp not a simp.. 

He keeps them dope fiends higher than the good year blimp.


----------



## Fused (Tuesday at 1:21 PM)

After 2 years and 14 pages, Madara still stomps brutally, as per the same reasons already mentioned many times by the Story.

1) Madara, the Ten Tails Jinchuuriki, can only be affected by Taijutsu and Senjutsu. As Ada's ability is neither Taijutsu nor Senjutsu, it will not affect the Ten Tails Jinchuuriki Madara.




That's right, as the Ten Tails Jinchuuriki, Juudara has a built-in defence system that automatically makes him immune to alluring techniques, and Ada is just a glorified bathwater seller. Such pathetic and mediocre tactics might work on Tier 3 zoomers subs, but it will not work on an actual God like Uchiha Madara.


2) Frankly, I already solo'd the thread with the above point. But I always like to overdo things, I'm just that good at doing my research. Secondly, it is stated that Ada's ability will not work against those who are genetically Otsutsuki. Juudara is an Otsutsuki, not a human. He has ascended and transcended his own humanity. Not only he has the trademark Otsutsuki crowned forehead, but he also literally turned into another Otsutsuki:









It is directly acknowledged by the Story that Madara biologically turned into Kaguya Otsutsuki.



So we just proved that Juudara is biologically an Otsutsuki. Thereby, he neg-diffs Ada's shitty little gimmick ability, and then follows that up with a casual Limbo blitz which Ada won't be able to perceive in any way due to lacking Six Paths Sage Mode and Rinnegan.


Madara oneshots no-diff.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SSMG (Tuesday at 1:24 PM)

Fused said:


> After 2 years and 14 pages, Madara still stomps brutally, as per the same reasons already mentioned many times by the Story.
> 
> 1) Madara, the Ten Tails Jinchuuriki, can only be affected by Taijutsu and Senjutsu. As Ada's ability is neither Taijutsu nor Senjutsu, it will not affect the Ten Tails Jinchuuriki Madara.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perfect Susano (Tuesday at 2:51 PM)

Madara is equivalent to an Otsutsuki as stated by Boro which should be obvious since his body is fused with one. Madara kills her instantly.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Fused (Tuesday at 3:18 PM)

@JayK Was it worth it? Reviving a 2 years old thread just to remind everyone that you and the rest of the gamer girl bathwaters fanatics took a massive L? Only to then a new L right after

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Tuesday at 3:27 PM)

Fused said:


> gamer girl bathwaters fanatics


what a bodybag wtf


----------



## Fused (Tuesday at 3:34 PM)

Remember when the villains of Naruto franchise were:

An ancient warlord from a bygone era who returned to the living world to become God. An ancient badass warrior who believes that humanity has failed and true happiness can be found only in a world of dreams:





A weird entity nicknamed "Pain" that seems to exist in 6 different bodies at once and shows no emotion whatsoever. A mysterious entity that preaches about peace while slaughtering anyone in his way:









Well, now the villains of the Naruto franchise are a hot tub twitch streamer and her ugly goblin brother:








What happened @Kishimoto 



@Kishimoto... where did you go wrong?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

